# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Planarias carnivoras. Quem as nâo tem!!

## Miguel Reis

Boas.
O meu aquário é povoado 95% por sps.
E desde inicio, para evitar surpresas,  de cada vez que um coral era introduzido, antes era desinfectado, mas…
À dias ao olhar para o aquário reparei numa acropora valida “ratada”.
Retirei-a e dei-lhe um banho com reef deep, saíram desse coral esses maravilhosos seres que todos desejamos, como o Machado de Sousa diz “damos pulos de alegria”, planarias carnívoras.

0004.jpg

0002.jpg

0003.jpg


Há quem retire os corais durante seis semanas do aquário a fim de exterminar a população e banhar os corais uma vez por semana com produtos adequados.
Mas eu vou optar por introduzir alguns wrasses e observar com atenção a ver se noto outros corais afectados.
Mas gostaria de saber a vossa opinião.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi MIguel,

AEFW penso ser um problema que sempre existiu nós nossos aquários, apenas muitas das vezes as mortes apareciam e era de tudo menos de pragas!! Já tive um pouco de tudo, Nudibranquios que me devoraram as Montiporas todas e só mesmo de estar carregado delas é que descobri que o problema era os Nudis!! 
AEFW segundo o que me apercebi tocou a muita gente nós ultimos tempos! Como tu tambem tento lavar e limpar ao máximo o coral antes de o colocar no sistema, mas basta vir um pequenino ovo num local sem acesso de limpeza para te arruinar o sistema caso não estejas atento! 
A solução que encontrei após varias conversas com vários entendidos e alguma pesquisa na internet, foi mesmo atirar os corais tocados fora e quarentenar o resto num aquário a parte. Não cheguei a fazer as 6 semanas, ao final da 5ª já não encontrei nada após sucessivas lavagens com Coral Rx Pro. Logico que tive que comprar 1 tonelada de Wrasses para ir limpando o aquário enquanto os corais estavam de quarentena! 

Agora a tua solução tambem não deixa de ser viavel, manter os corais com as planarias no aquário!!  O nosso amigo César em tempos passou-me um link muito interessante, que se intitula "Sucesso a viver com planárias carnivoras"! :Whistle: ! Gostei do titulo, bastante harmonioso!! :Vitoria: 

Success with "living with" AEFW - potential predator or different variety of AEFW? - Reef Central Online Community

Pesso autorização aos Moderadores para colocar esté link de interesse comum.

abraço

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá meus caros  :Coradoeolhos: 

Pois é... Até tu Miguel, que banhavas tudo que entrava foste presenteado e de certeza que deste pulos de alegria...  :SbSourire2: 

Como sabes, também padeço do mesmo mal que tu. Eu comecei a desconfiar de que eram as AEFW quando alguns dos meus frags começaram a entrar em necrose. Pensava eu que era necrose...

Tirei uma acropora valida (as acroporas de "pele macia" são das mais massacradas e quase sempre antes de qualquer outra) e nem precisei de procurar muito. Eram fios de ovos por todo o lado e planárias facilmente visiveis a olho nu. Não queria acreditar! 

Depois de alguma pesquisa, sobretudo em foruns americanos e de falar com alguns colegas do hobby, resolvi comprar Tropic Marin Pro Coral Cure e começei "mergulha-las". Como só tinha pequenos frags e não eram assim muitos, não foi tarefa complicada.. 

O meu procedimento foi o seguinte: colocar os corais no TMPCC duas vezes por semana durante quase 4 semanas. Depois da segunda vez, nunca mais vi cair nenhuma. Ovos, se encontrados, eram raspados com uma lâmina pois não são destruidos com estes procedimentos. Os frags mais afectadas e com muitos ovos, simplesmente foram pro lixo! 

Nunca mais coloquei nem coloco nada no aquário que nao inspeccione e coloque em TMPCC. Nada!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Como o Carlos Basaloco disse e bem, os wrasses ajuda a controlar a população das planárias. E é possivel viver com elas e há provas disso em aquários muito bons que têm planárias há anos! Mas não é fácil... Requer alguma paciência e uma boa população de wrasses. 


Julgo que deve haver muita gente com este problema que nem imagina que o tem. Elas são de rápida proliferação e o hobby cada vez mais caminha para um crescendo na troca de frags, onde elas vão à boleia infestando outros aquários. 

Quem encontrar um remédio/cura eficaz para elas, ficará milionário!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns pelas fotos Miguel!

Documentaste esses bichos muito bem.

A verdade é que hoje em dia muitos de nós têm excelentes condições para manter SPS. E claro.... como a aquariofilia é um desafio constante, aparece esta porra desta praga!

Citando esse grande filósofo da aquariofilia portuguesa:

"Sr. Miguel.... tens a pior M€#D$ que se pode ter nos aquários!"

Para quem nunca teve este problema... este tópico até pode passar um pouco ao lado. Mas acreditem, considerem esta praga um assunto muito sério.

Acho muito dificil erradicar totalmente este problema, acho que vamos ter de aprender a controlar esta praga, um pouco como foi com os nudibrânquios aqui há uns anos.

Tanto quanto sei, o melhor que se tem a fazer é comprar uma boa "equipa" de limpeza: Macropharyngodon bipartitus, Halichoeres chrysus, cirrhilabrus - são os melhores candidatos.
E como todos anteriormente disseram, dar um "banho" profilático antes do coral entrar no sistema.


Nunca tive planárias visiveis no meu aquário, mas tenho a certeza absoluta que as tinha. Por ter alguns wrasses, este problema devia estar controlado.

Mais algumas fotos e link's úteis:

SPS pests and treatment options

My own AEFW (Acro Eating Flatworms) images

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas.
> 
> À dias ao olhar para o aquário reparei numa acropora valida “ratada”.
> Retirei-a e dei-lhe um banho com reef deep, saíram desse coram esses maravilhosos seres que todos desejamos, como o Machado de Sousa diz “damos pulos de alegria”, planarias carnívoras.
> 
> Abraço


Olá Miguel

Força nessa luta, e tudo há de acabar bem.
Mas essas teimosas viraram-se para os Homens do Norte, carago.
Pois todos os relatos, à excepção de há uns tempos do Tiago Garcia, tudo o resto é do Norte do País.

Até dá vontade de perguntar .......... Porque Será  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Olá Miguel
> 
> Força nessa luta, e tudo há de acabar bem.
> Mas essas teimosas viraram-se para os Homens do Norte, carago.
> Pois todos os relatos, à excepção de há uns tempos do Tiago Garcia, tudo o resto é do Norte do País.
> 
> Até dá vontade de perguntar .......... Porque Será


Olha que não! Se calhar é apenas porque estamos mais atentos a este problema.

O Machado de Sousa também teve este problema e alertou para isso nas palestras que deu neste ano. 

Há que estar atento. Duvido que seja um problema a Norte do País.  :yb624: 
Felizmente aqui no Norte alguns de nós conhecem o Nelson Pena, que ouviu falar deste problema há 4 ou 5 anos na Alemanha. E por ele ter dado tanta importância a isso, alertou-nos para estamos com um "olho" mais atento. Ao minimo sinal de perda de tecido, há que tirar o coral fora e inspeccionar. 
Foi o que o Miguel fez ontem e olha o resultado.

É que estes bichos são mesmo pequenos e enfiados no coral não se distinguem. Tens de tirar o coral fora ou observar com uma lupa.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Também tinha planeado fazer o que os alemães chamam de fechar o aquário. Tenha planeado e cheguei mesmo a faze-lo, há 2 meses que não meto nenhum coral no aquário.

Claro que é inteligente adquirir a nossa selecção de corais e não meter mais nenhum para evitar estes dissabores.

E isto leva-nos a outra questão .

O que as nossas lojas fazem para combater?

Será que fazem?

Será que andamos a trocar as planarias uns com os outros, ou será que em cada importação chegam mais e mais?

A verdade  é que cada vez mais é arriscado meter seja o que for dentro do nosso aquário.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi César,

Parabénsam  César, tambem foste comtemplado com uns brindes fixe!!

Olha eu usei Melafix, TMPCC e Coral rx Pro. O que mais gostei foi do Melafix!

Vou aproveitar para deixar aqui outro link do nosso amigo Nelson Pena. Apesar de curto bastante interessante.

h2o+something | Reef Club: Março 2009

abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Pois todos os relatos, à excepção de há uns tempos do Tiago Garcia, tudo o resto é do Norte do País.
> 
> Até dá vontade de perguntar .......... Porque Será


Não é só no Norte....há mais relatos aqui do sul...eu inclusivé.....

Estou a tratar com coral Rx pro....e com alguns peixinhos para o efeito....vmaos ver....

Só uma pergunta (um pouco idiota)..Se deixar de haver acroporas no aqua elas morrem?

cumps

----------


## Miguel Reis

Pelo que sei sim, morrem.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Pelo que sei sim, morrem.


 :yb677:  :yb677: 

Então pronto...solução encontrada.... :Pracima: 

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Além dos banhos nos frags, também devo banhar a rocha?

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

Ao fazer isso vais descolonizar bactereologicamente a rocha, o que nao tem interesse.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Pedro

Sem acropora elas morrem. Mas tens de deixar o aquário sem acroporas pelo menos 5 semanas para quebrar o ciclo de vida delas. Se ficar uma base de acropora que seja agarrada a uma rocha, podes ter uma nova infecção!

Como disse o Miguel, não há necessidade de banhar a rocha. 

Carlos, pois é! Também fui presenteado..  :Coradoeolhos:  Eu só usei o TMPCC mas este é mais agressivo para os corais porque é à base de Iodo. Julgo que será melhor mesmo ou o Coral Rx ou melafix.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Viva.

Por aqui há mais de um ano que também fui presenteado com tal oferend. O que vou usando de vez em quando é banhar o frag/coral em alho esmagado. Coloco o frag dentro de um pequeno tupperware com água do aquário e lá dentro esmago um/dois dentes de alho. Isso vai libertar um substancia do alho que mata as planárias. Ao fim de 30 segundos nesse banho pego numa pipeta e sopro os corais e é ver as planárias a cairem "que nem tordos". Ao fim de uns 5-10 minutos estão mortas (o tempo tem essencialmente a ver com a concentração da substancia libertada do alho na água). 
Depois passo a acropora por água limpa novamente proveniente do aquário (para que a acropora se ressinta o menos possivel) e inspecciono as zonas da acropora que estão mortas e a sua base à procura de ovos (agregados de "bolinhas" com 1mm ou um pouco menos) e se os encontro, raspo-os.
Depois volto a colocar a acropora no aquário e ao fim de umas horas está como se nada se tivesse passado (tirando o facto de estar comida das planárias, óbvio).
Este tratamento pelo que pesquisei é tão eficaz como os tratamentos comerciais mas é muitissimo mais barato e muito menos nocivo para as acroporas.

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Por aqui há mais de um ano que também fui presenteado com tal oferend. O que vou usando de vez em quando é banhar o frag/coral em alho esmagado. Coloco o frag dentro de um pequeno tupperware com água do aquário e lá dentro esmago um/dois dentes de alho. Isso vai libertar um substancia do alho que mata as planárias. Ao fim de 30 segundos nesse banho pego numa pipeta e sopro os corais e é ver as planárias a cairem "que nem tordos". Ao fim de uns 5-10 minutos estão mortas (o tempo tem essencialmente a ver com a concentração da substancia libertada do alho na água). 
> Depois passo a acropora por água limpa novamente proveniente do aquário (para que a acropora se ressinta o menos possivel) e inspecciono as zonas da acropora que estão mortas e a sua base à procura de ovos (agregados de "bolinhas" com 1mm ou um pouco menos) e se os encontro, raspo-os.
> Depois volto a colocar a acropora no aquário e ao fim de umas horas está como se nada se tivesse passado (tirando o facto de estar comida das planárias, óbvio).
> Este tratamento pelo que pesquisei é tão eficaz como os tratamentos comerciais mas é muitissimo mais barato e muito menos nocivo para as acroporas.


 :bompost: 

Tens noção da quantidade de agua utilizada para esses 2 dentes de alho?

Muito bom, esse  método!

Obrigoado Rui...ainda te estou a dever uma visita!

cumps

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá Pedro,

Diria que à volta de meio litro de água mais ou menos para dois dentes de alho médios. A diferença que existe consoante a concentração da solução (água-alho esmagado) é o tempo que as planárias demoram a morrer...ao fim de 30 segundos com uma pipeta elas soltam-se logo mas depois consoante a concentração ou elas morrem em 5 minutos, ou 10 ou 15...
Regra geral deixo a acropora mais 2-3 minutos na solução do que a última planária morta isto é, se a ultima planária deixou de "espernear" agora, daqui a 2, 3 minutos retiro a acropora e lavo-a em água limpa proveniente do aquário.

Aparece quando quiseres Pedro!  :Smile: 

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Afinal parece que é um problema geral...  :Coradoeolhos: 

"Cada escavadela, cada minhoca!"


O problema é detectar estes bichos... não é fácil. Começo a dar razão ao Miguel... Quem pode jurar que não tem planarias?

Rui... essa do alho não conhecia. Onde foste buscar informação sobre isso?

Estes flatworms parecem ter mais apetência por certo tipo de acroporas com o tipo de tecido como as _validas, efflorescens_, etc.

Não é comum verem-se em _milleporas_, quando chegam a corais desse género (pólipo longo), está já tudo contaminado!

Também tenho vindo a notar que algumas espécies como p.e., _echinata_, são muito  sensíveis ao tratamento, podem mesmo entrar em RTN com os tais "banhos". Não morrem da doença, morrem da cura  :SbClown:  Basicamente isto é um problema muito lixado de se resolver.

5 estrelas este tópico!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Também tenho vindo a notar que algumas espécies como p.e., _echinata_, são muito  sensíveis ao tratamento, podem mesmo entrar em RTN com os tais "banhos". Não morrem da doença, morrem da cura  Basicamente isto é um problema muito lixado de se resolver.


No ultimo tratamento que fiz, uma enchinata foi à vida.....estava com bons crescimentos.....como dizes, não morreu do mal mas sim da tentativa de cura.....

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

As únicas infecções que vi descritas em echinatas foram de red bugs - outro tipo de praga das acroporas - que graças a deus ainda não tive o prazer de ver ao vivo. 

Dado que as echinatas morrem mais facilmente com estes "banhos", não sei se é por causa do iodo, eu não faria tratamento às echinatas. Tem uma chance mais baixa de ficarem com ovos ou planarias do que outras acroporas.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Ricardo,

Em alguns (muito poucos) locais vi mencionada a Alicina (substancia presente no interior da células dos alhos (di-propenyl tiosulfinato) em cápsulas (adquirida facilmente nas lojas de produtos dietéticos tipo Celeiro ou em ervanárias) como um dos métodos de combate às planárias. Num teste que vi, a pessoa em questão fez um comparativo entre vários tratamentos já aqui mencionados e a Alicina e o grau de eficácia era o mesmo.

Como não me apeteceu na altura ir a uma ervanária procurar a alicina em cápsulas, pensei que nada melhor do que experimentar esmagar um alho dentro da água para que esta ficasse cheia dessa substancia e enfiar aí um frag. Resultou! As planárias cairam com imensa facilidade do frag e este não se ressentiu nem um pouco com o banho.
Infelizmente nunca tive a disciplina mental necessária a implementar um tratamento sistemático em todos os corais afectados ou seja, cada 10-15 dias, durante umas 4-5 semanas (as planárias estao disponiveis para colocar ovos sensivelmente 20 dias depois de eclodirem e estima-se que o tempo de eclosão é de aproximadamente 3-4 semanas) dever-se-á efectuar este banho para que se consiga acabar de vez com a praga. No meu caso só o fiz muito espaçadamente e isso revelou-se um erro.

A minha principal referência:
Lanman&#39;s Acropora-Eating Flatworm (AEFW) Thread - WAMAS Forums

A ideia de usar alho em vez das cápsulas de alicina foi uma tentativa da minha parte e que surtiu o mesmo efeito que é relatado nos testes em questão.

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Cesar Soares

Rui, 

E como estão as acroporas agora? Tiveste mais algum surto/infecção?

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Cesar,

Tal como mencionei acima, o facto não dar banho de forma sistemática às acroporas revelou-se um erro. Não devido à ineficácia do banho mas sim devido à indisciplina de quem o administrou. 1 banho não chega. 2 banhos não chegam, 3 banhos não chegam. Durante o ano (+-) em que tenho acroporas infectadas apenas lhes dou banho quando a coisa já está mal. Dou-lhes um banho, elas morrem mas basta deixar um unico ovo algures no aquário que, na ausencia de novos banhos entre os 15 a 45 dias seguintes, temos praga novamente. Isto porque as planárias são hermafroditas bastando existir uma para se poder reproduzir.

No meu caso, uma das vezes tive um curto-circuito e após um banho às acroporas decidi lavá-las não com água do aquário mas sim com água doce...da torneira! Morreram 90% das acroporas que mantinha.
Não perdi ainda nenhuma acropora directamente para as planárias, nem tão pouco com o banho de alho. Perdi sim com a banhoca de água da torneira.

Em resumo, banho com alho (ou qualquer outro produto) funciona apenas se for efectuado de forma sistemática com intervalos de 10-15 dias e uns 3-4 banhos para contemplar o ciclo de desenvolvimento das planárias.

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

E peixes Rui? Tens algum peixe que possa comer isso? Daqueles que eu citei anteriormente... tipo algum wrasse?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Cesar,
> 
> Em resumo, banho com alho (ou qualquer outro produto) funciona apenas se for efectuado de forma sistemática com intervalos de 10-15 dias e uns 3-4 banhos para contemplar o ciclo de desenvolvimento das planárias.


Pois, foi o que fiz e é o que recomendo para quem é presenteado. 

Pelo que percebi então, ainda tens algumas a vaguear por aí, certo? E quando elas se ressentem, tu administras o banho, é isso?

Também não tinha ouvido falar da utilização de alho. É sempre boa esta troca de experiências!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Mais um que já teve e acho que ainda tenho mas como muitos, alguns peixes vão mantendo a praga controlada.

Se as echinatas não se dão bem com o excesso de Iodo das tratamentos a Fauna Marin tem um novo produto que não tem Iodo não afectando os corais, segundo eles, e o _Ultra pest control_, não se realmente é assim ou não.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tive um aquario com planarias e tinha um Mandarin lá que ia controlando, tive a infelicidade de ele dar um salto para o infinito e após isso as planaria começaram a dar em forte, penso que possa ser mais um peixe que pode ir controlando a praga. 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Concordo.
Tambem acho que o mandarim é um potencial comedor de flatworms.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Ricardo, sim tenho um Macropharyngodon bipartitus. Quero ver se adquiro mais 1 wrasse pelo menos. No entanto é utópico pensar que eles controlam a praga. Uma acropora medianamente desenvolvida possui milhentos locais onde as planárias se podem desenvolver sem qualquer possibilidade de acesso por parte dos wrasses ou qualquer outro peixe.

Cesar, sim é exactamente isso que tenho feito (mal). O facto é que sou pouco disciplinado com as rotinas do aquário e isso tem-se reflectido no alongar da presença das planárias. Neste momento não tenho nenhum frag em que tenha a certeza que elas lá estão mas acredito que baste um banho e algumas irei descobrir de certeza.

Como curiosidade refiro que, derivado à pouca disciplina de manutenção do aquário, tirando o episódio do banho com água doce às acroporas, a primeira causa pelo qual as minhas acroporas mais entram em stress tem a ver com flutuações brutais no kH ao deixar acabar o bicarbonato de sódio ou passando longos períodos sem efectuar testes e entretanto o parâmetro desviou do valor ideal. Pragas são más mas muitas vezes a pior praga do nosso aquário somos nós mesmos  :Smile: 

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi pessoal,

Os wrasses já gostam de planarias então al-alho deve ser um verdadeiro petisco! :Coradoeolhos: !!

Fico mesmo contente de saber que este tema esta a ser tão bem partilhado!! Sinal que o problema é quase geral, só mesmo para não dizer geral!

Eu perdi 3 corais grandes de alguma raridade, 1 efflorescens e 2 echinatas! A efflorescens foi mesmo por causa da presença dos bichos e as echinatas pelos banhos.

Neste momento tenho atenção redobrada ao observar os corais, sempre que notar algums sintoma o coral salta fora. Até a data n tenho visto nada, mas nunca se sabe!!! Pode ter ficado um ovinho algures por ai!!

abraço

----------


## Miguel Reis

Ver não é olhar!!

Isso mesmo Carlos, atenção redobrado ao observar os corais.

aprender e ver é fundamental, existe uma bagagem de conhecimentos aos quais inevitavelmente recorremos, de modo que nada de que to façamos é absolutamente novo. 

(A.Siza)

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Miguel
> 
> Pois todos os relatos, à excepção de há uns tempos do Tiago Garcia, tudo o resto é do Norte do País.
> 
> Até dá vontade de perguntar .......... Porque Será



Olá 
Afinal não era só no Norte.

Estou a adorar este tópico e o novo caminho que o forum está a levar, novos temas a ser abordados e com muita participação, parece que estamos a voltar aos tempos antigos.


Obrigado a todos pela participação.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Estas patologias explodem quando passamos para produções intensivas ou seja a produção de frags e a sua comercialização e troca. Exactamente como noutras produções intensivas sejam elas de frangos ou de coelhos ou de abelhas.
Parece-me que enquanto não for descoberta uma droga que mate as planárias e seja Reefsafe de modo a poder ser usada no aquário principal a única solução é fazer quarentena dos SPS. Neste caso é muito mais fácil, exige menos espaço e é menos trabalhoso do que fazer quarentena num aquário de peixes. Nem sequer temos que nos preocupar com amónia e nitritos. Basta circulação forte e luz num aquário pequeno e baixo o que se torna muito barato .
*Não há desculpas !*
A alternativa é estarmos sempre a desmanchar o nosso aquário e a tratar peças isoladamente sabendo que dificilmente erradicaremos a doença e que o mais provável é ela voltar ciclicamente.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

como devem ter uma ideia,manter um fragario com mais de 1000 corais em stock
faz com que já me tenha aparecido todo o tipo de pragas, planarias e nudibranquios é o dia a dia seja na propagação ou na importação

a unica diferença,é que na propagação somos obrigados a identificar o parasita e lutar contra ele

na importação é muito mais facil,o coral que fica morre ou vai para casa do cliente e ele se que amanhe

durante anos vi morrer corais no meu e nos aquarios dos amigos sem explicação
ou seja explicação havia, só que não sabiamos o que era

ha duas coisas que vejo aqui neste forum e em muitos que frequento

2 tipos de expert

o que mete maos a obra,e que realmente sabe pois procura e resolve tanto na pratica como na teoria

o que passa a vida a ler e a traduzir textos que lê em tudo que é sites e passa a ser um expert aos olhos dos outros que lêem, mas na realidade não tem nada e percebe muito pouco

felizmente as planarias carnívoras,embora seja uma praga muito dificílimo de erradicar  não é assim tão mortal com o pessoal quer fazer parecer
são parasitas que desde que não se reproduzo em grandes quantidades o coral pode perfeitamente viver com elas 
na minha ideia num aquário, desde que arranjemos predadores naturais podemos ter um grande aquário de sps sem medo de planarias ou nudibranquios 

vejo todos os dias pessoal a matar corais com coisas muito mais banais

importante é dar a conhecer as pragas e maneira de as combater
a nossa evolução como aquariofilista é que faz que sejamos capazes de chegar onde outros países estão

ha coisas que a algum tempo atrás me faziam confusão
a falar com com alguns importadores eles diziam-me que Portugal só quer peças grandes, bonitas selvagens
eu mesmo reconheço que já foi assim na ânsia de comprar o coral maior mais bonito a chegada 
lembro-me perfeitamente de uma importação feita aqui por um lojista do norte de mais de 400 corais e o Nelson Pena estar lá a dizer que aquilo estava cheio de parasitas
foi o motivo de riso da maior parte do pessoal que lá estava 
foi um tal apanhar e levar

hoje pensaria duas vezes


muito mais coisas havia a dizer,mas irá ter de  ficar para uma próxima

(raio de falta de tempo)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> na minha ideia num aquário, desde que arranjemos predadores naturais podemos ter um grande aquário de sps sem medo de planarias ou nudibranquios


Concordo em absoluto! O problema é quais os melhores predarores?

Se bem se lembram aqui há uns anos, apareceu um problema parecido com os nudibranquios das montiporas. 
Uma praga enorme... muita gente a perder todas as montiporas que tinha. 
Comprando um halichoeres chyrsus, à partida resolvia-se o problema.

Durante muito tempo tive nudibranquios numa das minhas montiporas, de vez em quando lá morria um bocado de tecido, mas depois o peixe controlava e a montipora voltava a crescer. O certo é que tinha o problema controlado.

Estas planárias são um bocado mais dificeis, primeiro são muito difícies de identificar. Recordo-me que sempre que tinha um coral a morrer com STN, o tirava fora e inspeccionava mas não via nada. Quase todas as vezes que o Nelson Pena vinha cá a casa, passavamos um tempo à procura de planarias. Com uma lupa, uma seringa a "bufar" para os corais, tirar os corais fora, etc. Ele dizia que eu tinha planarias, eu sabia que tinha, mas não encontravámos nenhuma. Se fosse hoje talvez tinha dado um banho com um desses produtos, porque só aí é que elas se libertam.

Carlos,

Conta aí o que tens feito para lidar com o problema?? Banhos, peixes?

Nunca chegaste a experimentar aquele camarão que uma vez falamos, aquele da Korallenzucht, o Rhynchocinetes durbanensis? Não me parece uma boa alternativa... tem de ser ter um aquário separado. (mais info aqui: Flatworm and Monti snail eaters)

Quais os melhores peixes? Macropharyngodon bipartitus?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ricardo e Carlos Mota 2 Perguntas :
- Qual o tempo mínimo de quarentena acham seguro para ter a certeza que um frag  , antes de entrar no aquário principal, não tem planarias ou nudibranquios, ou seja para os sintomas se manifestarem ou vermos os parasitas .
- Têm sido ensaiadas algumas drogas como o Praziquantel que se sabia ter alguma actividade contra vermes lanceolados , nomeadamente a Fasciola Hepatica ( parasita do fígado das vacas semelhante à nossas planarias. Não foram grande coisa os resultados , talvez porque a dose eficaz seria irritativa em demasia para as acroporas. Mas existem outras drogas mais especificas contra a Fasciola . Eu nesta altura já não tenho SPS e só lutei na fase final dos SPS no meu aquário contra os nudibranquios das Montiporas. 
Gostaria de saber se vocês estão interessados em ensaiar uma droga chamada Closantel( mais usada contra a Fasciola ) que eu posso arranjar . Poderiam usar meia dúzia de aquários iguais ,com sps idênticos afectados e experimentar 5 concentrações diferentes da droga para ( num dos aquários não fariam nada ) e registariam a eficácia contra as planarias e a tolerância das acroporas ao medicamento. Estão interessados ?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Concordo em absoluto! O problema é quais os melhores predarores?


isso é sempre relativo

eu posso ter um peixe dentro da expecie predatora e que nem ligue a esse tipo de bichos

enquanto outros fazem o trabalho na perfeição

no meu antigo aquario sempre mantive as montiporas livres de nudibranquios
com dois halichoeres chyrsus que me limparam as montiporas quando a praga apareceu e até desmontar o aquário nunca mais apareceu nenhum

por incrível que pareça na montagem a seguir e com exactamente os mesmo dois peixes apanhei uma praga de nudis, eles nem ligavam cartão as montiporas,acho que habituar-se demais ao granulado e a comida congelada 
então arranjei um que ainda acho melhor predador

halichoeres marginatus

esse sim é meticuloso,basta ver o cuidado que o bicho especiona todos os recantos dos corais

mas como todo o animal corre sempre o risco de se habituar demais ao comodismo e deixar de comer esse tipo de pragas

acho que de tempos a tempos deveríamos renovar 




> Nunca chegaste a experimentar aquele camarão que uma vez falamos, aquele da Korallenzucht, o Rhynchocinetes durbanensis? Não me parece uma boa alternativa... tem de ser ter um aquário separado. (mais info aqui: Flatworm and Monti snail eaters)


li achei o maximo e jurei que ia experimentar :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
infelizmente o tempo não deixa fazer tudo a que me proponho






> Conta aí o que tens feito para lidar com o problema?? Banhos, peixes?


no fragario é facil

depois de se saber identificar a doença é meio caminho andado para a cura
e como já disse não é grave pois o coral não morre de um dia para o outro

basta olhar com olhos de ver e todos os corais que me parecem estar afectados passar por banhos de coral dip, que acho muito bom

embora a partida há expecies apanham mais facilmente do que outras 
e sabendo de antemão quais delas são,são as que mais atenção tenho

no principal é que está o problema

mas ai sei que está controlado tenho toda a expecies de wrasses e halichoeres para fazer o trabalho por mim

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  a todos,

Acho que faz sentido o que o Carlos disse, eu tive um surto de nudybranquios que começaram a branquear as montiporas e rapidamente passaram para algumas acroporas. 

Fiquei em pânico pq não fazia a minima ideia o que era aquilo. Depois de ter colocado aqui um tópico alguém disse ( já não me lembro quem) que - "no meu caso tenho sempre dois halichoeres chrysus" - e assim foi... em menos de 2 meses fiquei com o problema resolvido até hoje não apareceu mais nada.

Talvez seja mais simples do que pensamos... no meu caso foi, embora fossem nudys e não planárias. 

Abraço
António

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> eu posso ter um peixe dentro da expecie predatora e que nem ligue a esse tipo de bichos
> 
> enquanto outros fazem o trabalho na perfeição


Isso é bem verdade... malditos peixes não lêem o fórum, não sabem o que têm a fazer  :yb624:  

Mais uma vez não é só comprar o peixe e ficar descansado, há que estar atento.




> embora a partida há expecies apanham mais facilmente do que outras 
> e sabendo de antemão quais delas são,são as que mais atenção tenho


Dado que tens um "laboratório" muito maior do que nós temos em nossas casas, na tua opinião quais são as espécies que apanham estes bichos mais facilmente?

----------


## Vitor Melo

Antes de mais, parabéns pelo tópico.


A minha experiência com estes bicharocos não é muita, mas também já tive alguns dissabores nas montiporas, principalmente. Sou da opinião que um bom conjunto de wrasses poderá evitar males maiores, mas... Concordo que os marginatus são dos melhores elementos a introduzir, mas se houver hermitas e outros que tais...  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: 

No entanto, o que me levou a escrever neste tópico prende-se com o uso de melafix. Já tive necessidade de fazer tratamentos em doses muito elevadas em aquários de recife com o melafix e muitas das vezes em conjunto com o pimafix (doses mesmo elevadas) e nunca tive uma única baixa nos corais. Portanto, a minha pergunta é: se se utiliza o melafix para banhos nos corais, porque não utilizar directamente no aquário? Apenas uma ou duas notas: das vezes que utilizei estes produtos, os parâmetros mantiveram-se estáveis. Nunca utilizei estes produtos para tratar planárias, mas sim pontos brancos em fases iniciais.


Um abraço,
Vitor Melo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ricardo e Carlos Mota 2 Perguntas :
> - Qual o tempo mínimo de quarentena acham seguro para ter a certeza que um frag  , antes de entrar no aquário principal, não tem planarias ou nudibranquios, ou seja para os sintomas se manifestarem ou vermos os parasitas .
> - Têm sido ensaiadas algumas drogas como o Praziquantel que se sabia ter alguma actividade contra vermes lanceolados , nomeadamente a Fasciola Hepatica ( parasita do fígado das vacas semelhante à nossas planarias. Não foram grande coisa os resultados , talvez porque a dose eficaz seria irritativa em demasia para as acroporas. Mas existem outras drogas mais especificas contra a Fasciola . Eu nesta altura já não tenho SPS e só lutei na fase final dos SPS no meu aquário contra os nudibranquios das Montiporas. 
> Gostaria de saber se vocês estão interessados em ensaiar uma droga chamada Closantel( mais usada contra a Fasciola ) que eu posso arranjar . Poderiam usar meia dúzia de aquários iguais ,com sps idênticos afectados e experimentar 5 concentrações diferentes da droga para ( num dos aquários não fariam nada ) e registariam a eficácia contra as planarias e a tolerância das acroporas ao medicamento. Estão interessados ?


Olá Rui,

- Não tenho conhecimentos para responder correctamente, mas como o tempo de eclosão dos ovos é  3-4 semanas, deve ter que se esperar esse tempo. Mas não faço a mínima ideia.

- Sei que os Americanos usam muito Interceptor (Milbemicina), mas para tratar os Red Bugs. Acho que não funciona tão bem para estes AEFW. Mas mais uma vez não sei o suficiente sobre isto. 
Parece-me que o Nelson Pena experimentou uns banhos com Praziquantel, porque na altura em que ele lutou contra isto não encontrou Interceptor e andava a expeimentar vários tipos de tratamentos. 
Quanto ao ensaio que queres fazer, parece-me muito bem.  :Pracima: 




> No entanto, o que me levou a escrever neste tópico prende-se com o uso de melafix. Já tive necessidade de fazer tratamentos em doses muito elevadas em aquários de recife com o melafix e muitas das vezes em conjunto com o pimafix (doses mesmo elevadas) e nunca tive uma única baixa nos corais. Portanto, a minha pergunta é: se se utiliza o melafix para banhos nos corais, porque não utilizar directamente no aquário? Apenas uma ou duas notas: das vezes que utilizei estes produtos, os parâmetros mantiveram-se estáveis. Nunca utilizei estes produtos para tratar planárias, mas sim pontos brancos em fases iniciais.


Pelo que o Nelson Pena e o Miguel Reis me ensinaram considero o uso de melafix como um dos métodos mais eficaz e inócuo para combater isto. Eles utilizaram sempre em banhos.

Qual é/são a(s) substância(s) activa(s) do Melafix?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá,

Sempre tive uma série de wrasse no meu aquário, desde helichores crysus, helichoeres iridus, Pseudocheilinus hexataenia, Macropharyngodon bipartitus. Mas como o aquário não tem protecção na parte de cima, eles estão contantemente a saltar devido a persiguições por parte dos peixes maiores. Houve uma fase que fiquei sem o Crysus, six line e Bipartitus e como o Iridus já era enorme, pouco andava atrás de bicharocos, esperava sempre pelo comer! A verdade é que notei perfeitamente um aumento brutal nas planarias, e foi ai que decidi tirar as Acroporas todas fora, em vez de estar a fazer tratamente individuais sempre que notava ou descobria a pressença de alguma planaria. Como já tinha referido acima, optei por fazer um investimento em Wrasses, entre eles um Marginathus que sem dúvidas algums um excelente predador, mas tambem optei por um Halichoeres chloropterus que no meu entender não fica atrás do Marginathus. Agora é como o vitor diz, os Nassarios, cerithes e companhias que se ponham a pau!!

Vou continuar a investir em wrasses, é tipo o Anjo da Guarda dos aquários de recife.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Utilizar o melafix no sistema! Isso é uma boa pergunta!! Eu pessoalmente não acho muito viavel, o tratamento correcto são de 6 semanas, com 2 banhos por semana! Se fosse a deitar directo no aquário, teria de ter uma grande quantidade de Melafix disponivel, e não sei até que ponto é que o sistema aguenta na boa 6 semanas com o melafixe misturado. 
Essa é a minha teoria! Mas pode ser que algum membro tenha essa experiência e possa partilhar aqui junto do pessoal!!

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Qual é/são a(s) substância(s) activa(s) do Melafix?[/QUOTE]

Ricardo pesquisei um pouco e encontrei uns links no Fishkeeping sobre Melafix!

Engraçado, nunca me tinha passado pela cabeça "Home made Melafix"

Fishkeeping - DIY pimafix [Forums - General Information]

abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Sei que os Americanos usam muito Interceptor (Milbemicina), mas para tratar os Red Bugs. Acho que não funciona tão bem para estes AEFW. Mas mais uma vez não sei o suficiente sobre isto. 
> Parece-me que o Nelson Pena experimentou uns banhos com Praziquantel, porque na altura em que ele lutou contra isto não encontrou Interceptor e andava a expeimentar vários tipos de tratamentos. 
> Quanto ao ensaio que queres fazer, parece-me muito bem.


Ricardo o Interceptor cujo principio activo é a milbemicina é excelente para artrópodes e no que nos interessa para crustáceos e vermes redondos . Infelizmente não funciona em vermes achatados ou lanceolados ( tipo planaria). O interceptor é quase perfeito para usar num aquário de recife porque não afecta os corais e os peixes embora mate os amphipodes os copedopos , os camarões , as poliquetas e outros crustaceos . Apenas serve para red bugs. Já o arranjei para alguns aquariofilistas . 
A predação natural seria o método mais natural para isto mas controla e dificilmente erradica. E eu pessoalmente nos caso das montiporas tive vários H. crysus e a coisa estava controlada mas reaparecia ao fim de alguns meses. E para mim era muito complicado retirar montiporas com vários pratos e 50 cm de diâmetro do meu aquário.
Para este ensaio precisamos de várias AEFW alguns corais infectados ou não , um bom instrumento de magnificação , várias concentrações desta droga , vários recipientes e um cronómetro para medir o menor tempo e a menor dose que mata os bicharocos ( O Eric tem no seu site artigos com experiências com allicina e permanganato de potássio ). Depois ensaiamos em 2 ou 3 pequenos aquários com frags e peixes e camarões ( minireefs)e com alguns frags de acroporas infectadas essa dose ou doses/tempo que entretanto determinamos e vemos os efeitos a médio ( horas), longo prazo ( dias ).
É preciso paciência e alguma curiosidade cientifica. Eu não tenho tempo nem material para isso , nem AEFW mas posso arranjar o medicamento . Penso que tu Ricardo com os teus conhecimentos do método cientifico poderias desenhar a expiriençia melhor que todos nós. E o Carlos com os seus conhecimentos , experiência e material poderia colocá-la em prática .
Depois escrevias um "paper" , publicavam e apresentavam num congresso de aquariofilia os resultados se fossem interessantes.
Tenho uma forte convicção que o medicamento será eficaz pelo seu espectro de acção . Não sei é se será seguro mas penso que tem algumas hipóteses. Existirão ainda outras drogas potencialmente interessantes.

Quanto ao melafix é interessante funcionar porque á partida o óleo de melaleuca que é o seu principio activo só deveria ser activo para bactérias e fungos ou seja como anti-sético e eventualmente , pelo menos nas pessoas e animais como adjuvante da cicatrização diminuindo a irritação da pele. Portanto não faço a menor ideia de que forma mata as planárias.

----------


## Vitor Melo

> Qual é/são a(s) substância(s) activa(s) do Melafix?


Pelo que aparece na embalagem: Meleleuca 1%

Já agora o Pimafix: Pimenta racemosa 1%



Abraço,
VM

----------


## Vitor Melo

Melafix and Pimafix - How They Work and Don't Work

"Is Melafix and Pimafix reef safe? Yes -- up to a point. I was told that in its proper final reef-tank concentrations, some corals may retract during the treatment period. This doesn't mean the corals are dead. It usually means they have become irritated by this chemical's presence. So far, I have been assured by API that when this occurs, the coral will survive the treatment and come out again after the treatment, without harm. API knew/knows of no other reef concerns. But, like the bacteria issue, API hasn't tested the product on a wide spectrum of corals, invertebrates, and marine life." 


Este testemunho é de 2006. Entretanto já saíram estes 2 produtos especificamente para água salgada, mas não sei até que ponto mudaram apenas a embalagem e o nome  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Rui,

Achei muito interessante a tua ideia, e apreciei que te lembrasses do meu nome. Infelizmente não posso aceitar o desafio, tenho actualmente vários "papers" com que me entreter, na minha área. 

Todavia, a ideia tem muita graça e acho que deve ser aproveitada por alguém que estivesse na faculdade a estudar Biologia Marinha, Ciências do Meio Aquático ou até mesmo Med. Veterinária (alguém aí?... um cunhado, primo, irmão, amigo, sobrinho?). Penso ser mais que suficiente para uma tese de mestrado, e melhor poderia ter impacto comercial = _arranjar um emprego ou uma bolsa_. 
Teria muito gosto em ajudar alguém que queira iniciar este projecto (com o pouco que sei!).

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ontem lembrei-me que há uns anos atrás eu consegui manter muito mais facilmente acroporas validas e efflorescens do que consegui recentemente, provavelmente devido às planarias.

Há uns 5/6 anos atrás todos os corais que comprava eram "selvagens", directamente importados, tamanhos maiores e colónias mãe.

Nos últimos 2 anos todos os corais que comprei foram frags ou mesmo aqueles importados, eram de aquacultura - colónias mais pequenas.


Ocorreu-me que há 5/6 anos, cada acropora que comprava, dessas selvagens, trazia 1 ou 2 caranguejos das acroporas, algumas vezes dos bons, outras vezes aqueles "peludos" que davam cabo do coral.
Portanto as minhas acroporas estavam cheias de caranguejos, era quase um por acropora.
Hoje em dia não é bem assim, quase nem se vê nenhum desses caranguejos.


A minha questão é.... será que estes caranguejos controlam as planarias e outros bichos? 

O coral que o Miguel mostrou no 1º post é um frag de uma acropora valida que eu comprei em 2005-2006, a minha primeira acropora. Muito fácil de se manter, crescia a um bom ritmo e com boa cor. Desde 2008-2009 perdi o coral mãe e o resto do pessoal a quem eu tinha dado frags também os estava a perder. Este era o último frag dessa acropora e com muita pena minha vai-se perder.
Ou seja, um coral que nos meus primórdios da aquariofilia foi muito fácil de se manter, hoje em dia raros são os aquariofilistas que têm esta espécie - graças às nossas amigas planarias  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Ricardo.

Isso é bem verdade há 5/6 anos mantinhamos essas acroporas sem este tipo de problemas (por em, com outros  :yb665: ), lembro-me que tive a minha primeira eflo em 2003 ou 2004, e nunca tive nenhum problema deste tipo, tive esse coral até desmontar o aquario por motivos profissionais, e já não me recordo onde ela foi morrer. Mas seguramente esteve a crescer nos meus aquarios uns 5 anos. Tambem tive outras acroporas selvagens, validas entre outras, sem estes problemas, e tambem me recordo de em quase todas ter os tais carangueijos. 
Ainda hoje tenho 2 ou3 colonias de acroporas de aquacultura com os tais carangueijos, vamos a ver se aparece vestigios de flatworms nessas acros.

Sr. Ricardo, muito bem visto, eu nunca me ia lembrar de tal pormenor!!!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Após ler este tópico e apesar de não ter qualquer SPS neste momento devido a meses ter tido um problema de KH que me matou os poucos que tinha e ainda não repovoei a zona de SPS's, mas fiquei curioso e fui inspeccionar se havia algo parecido com os seres aqui falados pelo meu aquário.

Fiquei surpreso ao investigar de muito perto mesmo e ter encontrado principalmente nas paredes da sump estes que mostro nestas macros, são mesmo minúsculos tanto que nas fotos até se percebe a textura do papel onde os coloquei em cima para fotografar eheheh:

 

Tem um dos lados algo duro tipo carapaça pois não se conseguem esmagar facilmente logo pergunto aos mais entendidos e com experiencia neste campo se poderão ser as faladas planarias ou aquilo que penso ser, algo tipo "lapa" em desenvolvimento ou mesmo normalmente deste tamanho.

Obrigado.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Olá Baltasar.

Nao me parece que esse molusco seja ofencivo para os corais.
Mas vamos aguardar por mais opiniões/experiencias.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Concordo com o Miguel. Esses seres não me parecem ser nenhum praga..

Já agora Miguel, essa Acropora valida onde descobriste as AEFW já a tnhas no teu aquário anterior? Antes de recomeçares?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Gostaria de saber se vocês estão interessados em ensaiar uma droga chamada Closantel( mais usada contra a Fasciola ) que eu posso arranjar . Poderiam usar meia dúzia de aquários iguais ,com sps idênticos afectados e experimentar 5 concentrações diferentes da droga para ( num dos aquários não fariam nada ) e registariam a eficácia contra as planarias e a tolerância das acroporas ao medicamento. Estão interessados ?
> __________________


Rui o problema é ter aquários separados
no fragario por uma questão de manutenção está ligado ao meu aquario principal
a logística de ter de separar sistemas para uma experiência dessas é neste momento impossível

são mais de 7000 litros ligados a mesma sump

se fosse agora não faria a montagem assim,mas como tudo quando acabamos, era quando devíamos estar a começar :Coradoeolhos: 

se houver outra maneira de testar o medicamento estou disponível para o que for preciso

----------


## Miguel Reis

Cesar.
Esta acropora era do Ricardo Pinto em 2004/2005, ele deu-me um frag e depois a dele acabou por morrer(penso que foi na desmontagem). A meu frag cresceu e quando desmontei o meu aquario dei-a ao Nelson Pena. Ela voltou a crescer e o Nelson deu um frag ao Ricardo. Em Dezembro ultimo ela voltou para o meu aquario actual. E daí para o balde... do lixo!!! :yb620:  
As voltas que a vida dá !!

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

> Tem um dos lados algo duro tipo carapaça pois não se conseguem esmagar facilmente logo pergunto aos mais entendidos e com experiencia neste campo se poderão ser as faladas planarias ou aquilo que penso ser, algo tipo "lapa" em desenvolvimento ou mesmo normalmente deste tamanho.
> 
> Obrigado.



Olá baltasar

De facto parecem-me lapas embora ainda muito pequenas.
Também tenho muitas no meu aquário e são inofensivas pois são herbívoras.
De momento só tenho um sps e um lps mas nunca as vi lá de volta. Andam apenas nos vidros e por vezes nas rochas e, pelo menos as minhas, não se alimentam da coralina.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, fico mais descansado em saber que são seres inofensivos e até benéficos na limpeza das algas os que apresentei.  :yb677: 

Sorry... ter roubado por momentos um pouco este post de um tema bastante útil e interessante.

Obrigado a todos.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Este tópico está a ficar quase uma bíblia sobre este assunto. 

Não sei como me falhou antes mas esqueci-me de mencionar o "melev", um dos primeiros aquaristas a falar de AEFW no Reefcentral. 

Ele tem um site, - o Melevsreef.com - Pest Control - com imensa informação sobre todos os tipos de pestes que podemos encontrar nos corais.


Quero só salientar a parte em que ele diz:




> Acropora sp. can be plagued with red bugs, acropora-eating flatworms, and evil crabs. *The worst of the three are the AEFW because they are virtually invisible*.


e




> look for the AEFW-candy in your reef, which tends to be smooth-skinned acropora, and most especially A. valida. That one coral is like a canary in a coal mine, and will be a great indicator if the tank has this pest.


Falta também falar (ou deixar aqui umas fotos) de outra praga das acroporas, os "Red Bugs", mais facilmente identificáveis e o tratamento também é mais simples. 








Eu e outros amigos aprendemos isto da pior maneira... não se esqueçam... se uma acropora morrer ou simplesmente começar a ficar pálida, sem nenhuma causa aparente (parametros ok e aquário estável), procurem por estes bichos. Removam o coral do aquário para um balde e com uma seringa "soprem" o coral a ver se encontram algum flatworm.

----------


## Pedro Barbuto

Olá, 
Estou tentando procurar um tópico muito antigo, não sei se era meu ou de outro colega brasileiro alertando sobre este problema do Aefw. Ninguém aqui sabia ou se manifestou sobre o assunto. 
Achamos curioso pois isto estava explodindo no nos EUA etinha começado no Brasil também. 
(um colega tinha afirmada que um dos corais que ele havia trazido deportugal para o Brasil também tinha esta praga, por isso tentamos perguntar por aqui)
Depois de brigar com quase 2 anos com esta praga, ver muita gente perder muita coisa e muita discussão em forum... Hoje em dia no brasil ninguém mais compra corais com a base (onde geralmente estão os ovos) e sempre banho de Melafix ou Revive. 
Muita gente já está aderindo ao aquário de quarentena, que é mais correto.

Curiosamente, estou morando faz seis meses áqui em lisbao e resolvi esta semana montar um nano de sps. 
Rodei por alguma lojas e fiquei muito curioso e ansioso para comprar um sps e dar banho de Melafix para ver o que cairá dele. (ainda não está pronto o tanque....)

Bom, quem tiver alguma dúvida extra, estou a disposição... Mas nao quero me alongar ainda mais na resposta.

Dicas. 
-Por enquanto o único animal que acredita-se que pode talvez comer o Aefw é o caranguejo de acropora.
- Mandarim... Para aefw... Esquece
-Já encontramos ovos de aefw em rochas também
-Nninguem descobriu o ciclo dos ovos
-Da para conviver com este bicho... Mas ele  pode sair do controle se não cuidar
-Conversei com o Julian Sprung pessoalmente em uma palestra e ele me assegurou que o Revive mataria os ovos. Deixamos o tempo que ele mencionou... Perdemos a acropora quase sempre e os ovos não. Ou seja não é ainda possivel matar os ovos, que ainda é o principal problema.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Pedro.....  :bompost: 


Concordo com tudo o que disseste.

O problema por aqui também existe há pelo menos dois anos, mas nunca foi muito discutido. Acho que muita gente desconhece o problema e as acroporas morrem sem se identificar a praga. 
O nosso companheiro Machado de Sousa passou o ano de 2010 a dar palestras sobre esta praga, portanto é natural que agora se comece a falar mais.

Estou a gostar muito deste tópico e estou a aprender imenso. 
Este AEFW são uma das piores coisas que podemos ter nos aquários.

Pedro... acho que o tópico que te referias é este (ao longo deste anos consultei-o um par de vezes) aefw: acro eating flat worms - vermes achatados comedores de acroporas


Gostei muito das tuas dicas. Em especial a dica do caranguejo das acroporas. Há algum tempo que eu acho isso, mas até hoje nunca ninguém me tinha confirmado.

E também concordo que o Melafix é um dos melhores produtos para se usar.
O ReVive não tenho experiência para falar.

O que achas do CoralRX ?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Tem graça que no tópico que coloquei acima, o Heitor Simões utilizou Fluke-Tabs, cujo princípio activo é mebendazole.

O Rui Ferreira de Almeida falou anteriormente no Praziquantel e no Closantel.
Curiosamente estas 3 drogas são anti-helmínticos, mas eu não sei as diferenças no que respeita à eficácia no tratamento de AEFW ou aos efeitos secundários no aquário/corais. Alguém tem ideia?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!

Vou no 2º tratamento consecutivo das minhas acroporas com Coral Rx pro....e neste 2º banho já quase não saltaram planarias dos frags....acho que estou no bom caminho...vou continuar com mais 2 tratamentos (2 semanas)...depois faço uma interrupção de 1 semana e faço outro para ver se a praga foi irradicada ou não....mas pelos resultados comparativos entre o 1º tratamento para o 2º, acho que está a fazer efeito...vamos ver como corre!

è engraçado que acroporas novas que entraram no aqua e estão longe das 2 rochas onde está o resto das acroporas, não apresentam nenhum sintoma e estão bem de saude...

cumps

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas 

Pedro em primeiro lugar bemvindo ao fórum.

Depois queria agradecer por partilhares a tua experiencia connosco.

 À uns tempos comprei uma acropora e pedi ao lojista para me tirar a base do coral. Estava com vários amigos e na altura todos se riram.
 A minha alegria é que sei que eles estão a acompanhar este tópico. hehehe

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Barbuto

Ricardo,
O melafix é realmente muito bom e não prejudica tanto as acroporas, o Revive também mas é bem forte... Dependendo do banho pode deixar o coral bem sensível. Tinhamos testado outro remédio mas não estou me lembrando do nome.
Quanto ao CoraRX não conheço. Fiquei afastado do aquarismo este último ano devido a casamento e mudança de país.
Praziquantel e o Fluke alguns colegas usaram mas não sei direito o que acorreu no fim, vou perguntar.

Pedro, 
Realmente os aefw vai caindo após cada banho e creio que no próximo não irá cair mais nada!
O problema, e espero que não seja o seu caso, é se tiver ovos deste bicho. Por isso acredito que após alguns meses faça o banho novamente.
Quanto aos outros corais, espere ou escolha algum aleatório e de um banho para ver se cai alguma coisa.

Miguel,
Nunca compre sps com a base ou com a rocha grudado! O risco de trazer qualquer tipo de praga é gigantesco! Fez muito bem!
Só vale lembrar que se o sps tiver alguma parte, mesmo que pequena morta, em algum galho dele, aquele pode ser outro local de ovos. 
O aefw só coloca os ovos na parte morta da acrópora! Por isso muitas vezes na base.

Uma constatação interessante foi que durante uma época os red bugs viraram pragas também por lá e com um remédio de cachorro (vou pesquisar... Minha memória tá ruim) voce podia tratar o aquário todo sem problemas. Unico efeito colateral seria morte de todos os crustácios (mini paguros, camarões...)
Acredita-se que os red bugs e os aefw quando ambos no aquário... Um controla a população do outro, pois todos os aquários que tinha aefw já há algum tempo, sem problemas maiores, quando trataram os red bugs em menos de um mês o colapso foi praticamente total! As planareas acabaram com tudo.
Foi caso de muita gente e também de um dos meus aquários.
Tinha um aqua de 1200 litros que já estava há um bom tempo sem colocar nada de corais novos... Quando tratei os red bugs... Descobri os aefw, pois os corais começaram a esbranquiçar as bases....  Em muito pouco tempo comecei a ver tudo ir pro lixo.

Abraços e espero estar colaborando
Pedro

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Uma constatação interessante foi que durante uma época os red bugs viraram pragas também por lá e com um remédio de cachorro (vou pesquisar... Minha memória tá ruim) voce podia tratar o aquário todo sem problemas. Unico efeito colateral seria morte de todos os crustácios (mini paguros, camarões...)


Pedro, deve ter sido o Interceptor ( milbemicina) que é um acaricida e helminticida ( vermes redondos), usado nos caes para prevenção da dirofilariose e no tratamento da sarna sarcoptica. Infelizmente não mata os vermes lanceolados nem os achatados .
Curiosa essa obsevação sobre o equilibrio quando as 2 pragas estão presentes simultaneamente. Parece-te então que de alguma forma os red bugs controlam a população de AEFW. Será porque matam os adultos ou porque consomem os ovos? Ou porque produzem alguma substância que inibe o crescimento das AEFW? Ou será porque o interceptor matou os caranguejos das acroporas que tu e o Ricardo acreditam que consumam as AEFW?

----------


## Pedro Barbuto

Olá Rui,
o remédio é o Program Plus: (interceptor mesmo)
Tem explicado passo a passo neste site: 
Como tratar e matar os RED BUGS

Quanto ao caranguejo com certeza matou, mas meu aquário e de outros colegas não tinham este caranguejo, pois fizemos os aquários com rochas mortas (cloradas) já de outros... eles perderam estes caranguejos que nem eles sabiam que tinham no tanque. Uma pena!

Não consegui arrumar ninguém ainda que tenha certeza como uma população controla a outra. Na reefcentral tinha um cara que estava tentando descobrir mas acho que ele desistiu, pois sumiu já faz um tempo.

Agora, por curiosidade, este caranguejo existe para venda aqui em Portugal?
Estou começando a conhecer algumas lojas por aqui... mas ainda não verifiquei se vendem este.
No brasil esquece... só mesmo se viesse em alguma rocha ou colonia muito grande.

----------


## Vitor Melo

Boa noite a todos.


Andava eu a deambular por uma das muitas listas a que tenho acesso e deparo-me com um _Trapezia lutea_ - red coral crab. Acham que este caranguejo será uma boa aquisição para o combate a estes bichanos?


Um abraço,
VM

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Vitor,

Estive a ver no meu novo manual de aquariofilia  :Big Grin:  ( o Coral Husbandry in Public aquariums).

E no capítulo 5 - "Predators and pests of captive corals".
Na parte dos Red Bugs diz o seguinte:

"Another course of action is trying biological controls. The usual ocurse of small wrasses, pipefish, and symbiotic *coral crabs (Trapezia sp.)* can be tried."

Na parte dos AEFW, não é mencionada especificamente a espécie de caranguejo, mas diz o seguinte:

"Various small wrasses, Pseudocrhomis sp., pipefish, dragonets (Synchiropus sp.) and coral crabs have all been mentioned as potential predators of the flatworms"

Portanto, acho uma boa opção para experimentares. Só não sei é se realmente funciona.

Espero ter ajudado.

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Andava eu a deambular por uma das muitas listas a que tenho acesso e deparo-me com um _Trapezia lutea_ - red coral crab. Acham que este caranguejo será uma boa aquisição para o combate a estes bichanos?


E isso é fácil de adquirir?

cumps

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> E isso é fácil de adquirir?
> 
> cumps


Há corais que os trazem, e penso ser a única maneira de os adquirir. :Admirado:

----------


## Vitor Melo

Boa tarde.


Antes de mais, agradeço os comentários  :Wink: 




> Olá Vitor,
> 
> Estive a ver no meu novo manual de aquariofilia  ( o Coral Husbandry in Public aquariums).
> 
> E no capítulo 5 - "Predators and pests of captive corals".
> Na parte dos Red Bugs diz o seguinte:
> 
> "Another course of action is trying biological controls. The usual ocurse of small wrasses, pipefish, and symbiotic *coral crabs (Trapezia sp.)* can be tried."
> 
> ...


Ricardo, vou pedir alguns (poucos) e vou metê-los no aquário de corais apesar de esta não ser a melhor altura pois temos poucos corais ainda, mas logo se vê...




> E isso é fácil de adquirir?
> 
> cumps


Pedro, das inúmeras listas que temos, só uma origem é que os tem...




> Há corais que os trazem, e penso ser a única maneira de os adquirir.


Ricardo, espero na próxima semana estar em condições de refutar isso  :Smile: 



Um abraço,
VM

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Um estudo recente da publicação científica Coral Reefs, designa os AEFW como _Amakusaplana acroporae_.

Qual o interesse prático disto? Acho que para já nenhum, mas pode ser que ajude de alguma forma a conhecer melhor estes "bichos" e possíveis armas terapêuticas eficazes. 

Mas algumas informações:




> These coral predators are hard to detect since they camouflage themselves against the host coral quite well due to the ingestion of coral tissue and zooxanthellae in their gut and were observed in sizes up to 17mm long and 10mm wide. Interestingly, the embryonic development of the AEFW is around 21 days with all egg batches observed found on bare coral skeleton as opposed to live tissue. Although they do not know exactly how many egg batches an adult will lay in its lifetime, they did find the number of egg capsules per batch ranged from 20–26 with 3-7 embryos in each capsule.





Notícia in _AEFW now known as Amakusaplana acroporae_

----------


## Ricardo Santos

O pessoal que anda/andava ai com AEFW e fez tratamentos, como correu? que tratamento fez ou está a fazer?

----------


## Cesar Soares

Ricardo, 

Eu fiz o tratamento há cerca de 3 meses a todas as minhas acroporas e até agora (bate na madeira!!!!!) não vi mais nenhuma e aparentam estar bem.

Mas eu também tive o meu trabalho facilitado porque tinha poucas acroporas e todas eram frags... Quando as colónias são maiores e estão já encrustadas, é mais problemático..

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ricardo, 
> 
> Eu fiz o tratamento há cerca de 3 meses a todas as minhas acroporas e até agora (bate na madeira!!!!!) não vi mais nenhuma e aparentam estar bem.
> 
> Mas eu também tive o meu trabalho facilitado porque tinha poucas acroporas e todas eram frags... Quando as colónias são maiores e estão já encrustadas, é mais problemático..


Boa! (bati na madeira! :yb624: )

Agora um bombardeamento de perguntas. :HaEbouriffe: 

Que tratamento usaste? retiravas as acros e davas banhos? com que tempo? com que periodicidade fazias isso?
Para o futuro que pensas fazer? quarentenar os corais que entram?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Que tratamento usaste? retiravas as acros e davas banhos? com que tempo? com que periodicidade fazias isso?
> Para o futuro que pensas fazer? quarentenar os corais que entram?


- Melafix, comprar Macropharyngodon bipartitus e caranguejos trapezius spp. 

- Retirar as acro's para um balde - com água do aquário e melafix - durante 5-15min, duas-três vezes por semana, no mínimo.

- Diariamente, soprar os corais com um turkey-baster ou algo semelhante.

- No futuro, retirar as bases dos corais que compro, e banhos profiláticos a todas as acroporas que comprar (antes de entrarem no meu sistema).

----------


## Cesar Soares

Eu retirei todos os frags e tirei-lhes as bases que tinham. 
Enchi um recipiente com água do aquário e doseei Tropic Marin Pro Coral Cure (na dosagem recomendada) e coloquei os frags durante 6 minutos, sacudindo-os de minuto a minuto com algum vigor. De cada vez que fazia isto caiam planárias.. Depois passava-as por água do aquário que estava noutro recipiente e colocova-as no aquário. Fiz isto uma vez por semana durante 5 semanas. 
Todos os corais que compro passam pelo banho! Aprendi a lição..

Outros colegas usaram outros produtos com bons resultados (como o Melafix). Eu com o TMPCC reparei que elas escurecem um bocado e não recomendo com algumas espécies "softskin" como as echynatas. É um bocadinho agressivo devido ao iodo...

Wrasses ajudam a controlar a população, mas muito dificilmente as irradicam e é um bom método de as manter em niveis aceitaveis (há pessoas com planárias ha anos e com aquários brutais e com saúde!) e se as soprares como disse o Ricardo os wrasses fazem um festim!!  :yb624:

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Ainda ninguém testou o produto da Salifert?

Salifert Flatworm Exit

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá camaradas "Homens da luta",

Deixem-me partilhar convosco um vídeo, que traduz bem a ferocidade desta praga - os AEFW. Para além de ser extremamente "letais" para as acroporas, têm uma extraordinária capacidade de camuflagem.

Como se diz... uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras, um vídeo... é assustador. Quem não conhece esta praga, veja o vídeo para se perceberem a dimensão desta "praga".




O produto usado neste vídeo foi da Fauna Marin, o Ultra Pest Control

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O pessoal que anda/andava ai com AEFW e fez tratamentos, como correu? que tratamento fez ou está a fazer?


Boas :Olá: 

À um mês, sensivelmente, levantei estas questões inocentemente por curiosidade e a pensar me preparar para fazer tratamentos ao que poderia vir a adquirir.
Sexta-feira passada fiquei a saber que tenho esta peste no aquário! :Icon Cry: 
Usei o TMPCC mas sinceramente não gostei da agressividade que o produto representa para os corais. É a base de iodo e provoca sintomas secundários que não me agradam, como perda de pigmentação ou escurecimento dos corais, e em alguns casos perda de tecido, no meu caso numa _A. granulosa_.
Ontem experimentei o Ultra Pest Control. Dei um banho de 15 min. a todas as minhas acroporas e até agora não notei efeitos secundários nos corais. Demora também um pouco de tempo a fazer efeitos na bicharada mas ao fim do tempo do banho vê-se muita bicharada morta.

Próximo fim-de-semana vou dar outro banho em todas as acros.
Não tenho qualquer wrasse no aqua, por isso vou ainda esta semana adquirir um _Macropharyngodon bipartitus_ pelo menos. 
Colocando mais outro só vejo duas opções que me agradam, ou um _Pseudocheilinus hexataenia_ (sixline) ou outro _Macropharyngodon bipartitus_. Uma terceira hipótese seria um _Pseudocheilinus ocellatus_ mas é carote :Admirado: . 
Vocês colorariam mais do que um wrasse? Se colocar o sixline não se torna agressivo com o outro wrasse? Alguém que tenha sixline com outro wrasse que possa dizer como se porta?

Outra pergunta por curiosidade, quem perdeu _A. echinata_ em banhos, qual foi o produto para dar o banho que utilizou? Já perderam mais algum coral com os banhos? que espécie e que produto?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas
> 
> À um mês, sensivelmente, levantei estas questões inocentemente por curiosidade e a pensar me preparar para fazer tratamentos ao que poderia vir a adquirir.
> Sexta-feira passada fiquei a saber que tenho esta peste no aquário!
> Usei o TMPCC mas sinceramente não gostei da agressividade que o produto representa para os corais. É a base de iodo e provoca sintomas secundários que não me agradam, como perda de pigmentação ou escurecimento dos corais, e em alguns casos perda de tecido, no meu caso numa _A. granulosa_.
> Ontem experimentei o Ultra Pest Control. Dei um banho de 15 min. a todas as minhas acroporas e até agora não notei efeitos secundários nos corais. Demora também um pouco de tempo a fazer efeitos na bicharada mas ao fim do tempo do banho vê-se muita bicharada morta.
> 
> Próximo fim-de-semana vou dar outro banho em todas as acros.
> Não tenho qualquer wrasse no aqua, por isso vou ainda esta semana adquirir um _Macropharyngodon bipartitus_ pelo menos. 
> ...


Eu perdi uma echinata com o tmpcc. O Basaloco também lhe aconteceu o mesmo...

Não perdi mais nada... Mas é agressivo sim, embora se for na dose recomendada e no tempo recomendado as acroporas aguentam bem. Uma ganulosa perdeu cor, mas entretanto recuperou..
Quantos aos wrasses, o sixline torna-se agressivo e provavelmente atacará outros wrasses que entrarem depois dele. Podes experimentar um meleagris ou o crysus também.. São bons "caçadores"...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Agora estou fã da água oxigenada a 3% de peróxido de hidrogénio.

Experimentem um banho com 50% de água oxigenada e 50% de água do aquário. Banho ao coral por 10m no máximo dos máximos para acroporas.

Vai tudo embora ... de planárias claro está.

Abraços,

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas ,
> 
> Agora estou fã da água oxigenada a 3% de peróxido de hidrogénio.
> 
> Experimentem um banho com 50% de água oxigenada e 50% de água do aquário. Banho ao coral por 10m no máximo dos máximos para acroporas.
> 
> Vai tudo embora ... de planárias claro está.
> 
> Abraços,


Olá Rui

Já tinha lido isso na net e também ja tinha lido no teu post! Já experimentaste, certo? Resultados?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Olá Rui
> 
> Já tinha lido isso na net e também ja tinha lido no teu post! Já experimentaste, certo? Resultados?


A minha experiência é só com aplicação directa no aquário e podes ver os resultados directamente no meu post "Ricordea Dream".

Quanto aos banhos ainda não experimentei pois também não introduzi nada.

Abraços,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Sim perdi 1 Echinata Azul  :yb620: , e uma verde ficou em muito mau estado :yb620: ! pessoalmente não gosto do TMCC, o iodo deixa os corais muito castanho, prefiro o Coral Rx ou Melafix, de preferência Melafix!!

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Viva,
> 
> Sim perdi 1 Echinata Azul , e uma verde ficou em muito mau estado! pessoalmente não gosto do TMCC, o iodo deixa os corais muito castanho, prefiro o Coral Rx ou Melafix, de preferência Melafix!!
> 
> abraço


Olá Carlos :Olá: ,

Perdeste a _A. echinata_ ao utilizar que produto?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Já agora Carlos, tu tens uma colecção de wrasses :Coradoeolhos: , diz lá aí a lista sff :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Olá Carlos,
> 
> Perdeste a _A. echinata_ ao utilizar que produto?





> Já agora Carlos, tu tens uma colecção de wrasses, diz lá aí a lista sff


Bom dia,

Perdi a Echinata após um banho, mas foi com Coral Rx, pode ter sido a concentração do produto que causou o RTN!

Sim tenho uma peqeuna coleção de wrasses  :Coradoeolhos: !

2X Helicoheres Crysus
2X Bipartitus
1X Helicoheres Iridus
1X Halichoeres chloropterus
1X labroides

Acho que são estes!! :yb665: 

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Surgiu um tópico interessante no Reefcentral, sobre um novo tratamento dos AEFW, o uso  Levamizole. 

Um pequeno resumo aqui

H2O + Something - Levamizole treatment for AEFW

e o tópico completo no Reefcentral

Levamisole In-Tank Treatment for AEFW - Reefcentral forum

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

 Detetei planarias na minha Echinata.

 Alguém tem experiencia no tratamento desta espécie com sucesso?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá MIguel,

Eu Miguel!! Acabei com as planarias na minha Echinata!! Mas tambem matei o coral!!eheheheeheh!!!

Fora de tangas, é verdade que matei 1 das Echinatas porque não sabia que elas eram sensiveis a banhos. Continuo a dizer que um Turquey Baster resolve o problema das planarias, mas no caso dos ovos, aconcelhos a tirar o coral fora e escovar bem essa base ou talvez substitui-la por outra. 

abraço
carlos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas.
> 
>  Detetei planarias na minha Echinata.
> 
>  Alguém tem experiencia no tratamento desta espécie com sucesso?
> 
> Cumprimentos


Miguel :Olá: 

Experimenta com UltraPest da Fauna Marin. Já usei e foi sem problemas. Ou se usares outros a base de iodo faz banhos de metade do tempo recomendado apesar de não ser tão eficaz. Fiz isto usando o TMCC sem danos no coral, pode é não matar tudo... :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Miguel
> 
> Experimenta com UltraPest da Fauna Marin. Já usei e foi sem problemas. Ou se usares outros a base de iodo faz banhos de metade do tempo recomendado apesar de não ser tão eficaz. Fiz isto usando o TMCC sem danos no coral, pode é não matar tudo...


Oi Ricardo,

Iodo é fixe, sói que tem um grande problema!! Deixa o coral castanho! Entre todos os pest control, eu pessoalmente gosto do Melafix, não o acho muito agressivo para os corais e é bem eficaz!

Abraço

----------


## AntonioSilva

Desculpem, vou meter a colherada e de salgados nada entendo no entanto na agua doce eu consigo livrar-me de todo o tipo de parasitas que existem desde planarias a dacylogirous e erradicar os ovos dos mesmos.

ATENÇÃO: Não sei se isto é valido para a salgada, na doce os peixes não morrem mas algumas plantas ressentem do tratamento e os camarões morrem em segundos, tudo em agua doce, mais o produto usado como transporte e perigoso se mal manuseado.....fica o aviso.

MAIS UMA VEZ.....CUIDADO....e so terem uma ideia, no entanto de nada vale sem um unico teste mas como ja falaram em parziquantel e afins ca vai.

Tratamento para AGUA DOCE !!! Fluvermal e DMSO

Provavelmente mata tudo, se alguem quiser testar num coral para ver se funciona ainda é palusivél, se funciona-se seria uma boa maneira de desinfectar o coral antes de ir para dentro do aquario....no aquario acho muito arriscado.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Detetei planarias na minha Echinata.
> 
> Alguém tem experiencia no tratamento desta espécie com sucesso?


miguel 
sem querer duvidar de ti,tens  a certeza :Cool: 

é que na acropora echinata é um coral que não sei o porquê as planarias só atacam quando já não há mais nada para comer 

de qualquer for não te aconselho nenhum tratamento,pois é uma acropora sensível demais

basta tirares as planarias todas com uma pipeta do coral que é facilimo 
e escovares a pedra bem com uma escova de dentes ou trocares a pedra

se quiseres trazer eu limpo-te isso ,é muito melhor que usares qualquer tratamento,pois esse coral não tolera muitas aventuras

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

Por já ter feito isso mesmo é que tenho a certeza que a echinata foi atacada. :yb620: 

Ainda me lembro da há poucos dias termos essa conversa, de que as flatworms não atacam esse coral, mas pelos vistos estávamos os dois enganados  :Admirado: !!

Depois de a limpar com uma pipeta, ela recuperou em dois ou três dias, mas de certeza que em breve vai voltar a sofrer. 
Talvez o melhor será mesmo retirar a base

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas.
> 
> Por já ter feito isso mesmo é que tenho a certeza que a echinata foi atacada.
> 
> Ainda me lembro da há poucos dias termos essa conversa, de que as flatworms não atacam esse coral, mas pelos vistos estávamos os dois enganados !!
> 
> Depois de a limpar com uma pipeta, ela recuperou em dois ou três dias, mas de certeza que em breve vai voltar a sofrer. 
> Talvez o melhor será mesmo retirar a base
> 
> Abraço


Boas Miguel :Olá: , 
Porque não lhe dás banho? :Admirado:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Miguel, é uma pena que essa menina as tenha apanhado!

Acho que das duas uma, ou usas a pipeta regularmente ou então usas melafix como disse o Basaloco. Produtos á base de iodo poderão condena-la!

Eu já não faço dips às que já tenho. Só uso a pipeta... Acho que é muito agressivo para o coral. Só se vir que está mesmo muito atacado!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Existe um produto da Salifert, o  Flatworm eXit.
Ja alguem tentou?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas.
> Existe um produto da Salifert, o  Flatworm eXit.
> Ja alguem tentou?


Esse produto não funciona com estas planárias!

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

Não deixo de gostar da solução da pipeta, realmente, momentaneamente resulta. Mas a minha dúvida é: é certo que a planaria se solta (vemos isso a olho nu), mas onde vai ela parar?
Não será pior a emenda que o soneto?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Esse produto não funciona com estas planárias!


Concordo em absoluto com o César! 
Mas só para esclarecer um ponto... estas planarias das acroporas... os Acropora eating flatworms, têm pouco a ver com as planárias "normais" que habitualmente se encontram em muitos aquários (nos vidros), corais (Tridacnas por exemplo). 

Estes são específicos das Acroporas e são uma chatice do caraças!




> Não deixo de gostar da solução da pipeta, realmente, momentaneamente resulta. Mas a minha dúvida é: é certo que a planaria se solta (vemos isso a olho nu), mas onde vai ela parar?
> Não será pior a emenda que o soneto?


Bom ponto Miguel.... claro que é... Assim vais espalhar a planaria para outra acropora, onde ela pode por mais ovos.

O ideal será fazer isso num recipiente com água, fora do aquário.

Ou então, no limite, fazeres como o Basoloco... Treinares peixes (no caso dele são os Palhaços) que mal vêem a pipeta sabem que é hora da paparoca e andam ali de volta da pipeta. Mal saí uma planaria eles comem-na.

Mas ainda assim considero um risco muito grande "soprar" os corais dentro do aquário. É meio caminho para as planarias ou ovos se soltarem facilmente de uma Acropora e irem para outra.

Um abraço,

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Boas.
> 
> Não deixo de gostar da solução da pipeta, realmente, momentaneamente resulta. Mas a minha dúvida é: é certo que a planaria se solta (vemos isso a olho nu), mas onde vai ela parar?
> Não será pior a emenda que o soneto?


Só resulta realmente se tiveres peixes que as comam! Senão é como diz o Ricardo, fora do aquário principal!

No  meu caso, o bipartitus, o siganus e agora o imperador comem-nas!

Eu já tentei de tudo e é impossivel elimina-las totalmente sem tirar as acroporas e trata-las fora do aquario! E mesmo com o levamisole há sempre perdas e não sei se será pior do que não tratar.

Isto é uma das piores coisas que nos pode acontecer! E infelizmente é cada vez mais comum...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas.
> 
> Não deixo de gostar da solução da pipeta, realmente, momentaneamente resulta. Mas a minha dúvida é: é certo que a planaria se solta (vemos isso a olho nu), mas onde vai ela parar?
> Não será pior a emenda que o soneto?


Miguel,

Ela solta, mas é quando lhe das com um jacto de água em cima! Por si mesmo, acredito que não se solta, ela vais é passeando pelo aquário e petiscando nas Acroporas que encontra pela frente!! Dai a cena de deixares as tais 8 semanas, porque mesmo que ela ponha ovos na rocha viva, que pode acontecer, as tais 8 semanas da tempo da eliminar tudo!

No teu caso, não te sei explicar o porqeu de ela atacar logo a Echinata quando tem outros mais  propício a apanhar ( carduus, millepora, straghorn)!! Pah, na volta pode ser qualquer coisa que ela tenha contra ti!!!!!!Genero, vou dar cabo dos corais deste gajo!!!

Abraço

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Quando faço isso desligo as bombas e as planárias que vejo soltarem-se apanho-as com a mesma pipeta visto que, na ausência de corrente, ficam a flutuar na água caindo muito devagar.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Peço que desculpem a teoria da conspiração deste velho do restelo  :Coradoeolhos:  (...) mas tenho para mim que se não houverem umas pragasitas (implantadas),não há farm que resista.
Pensem nos laboratórios farmaceuticos...como sobreviveriam se volta e meia não houvesse uma pestezita...muita das vezes criadas nos próprios laboratórios  :yb665:  (há exs.).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Peço que desculpem a teoria da conspiração deste velho do restelo  (...) mas tenho para mim que se não houverem umas pragasitas (implantadas),não há farm que resista.



 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  jorge fez-me rir as carradas

fez-me lembrar um amigo chamado Nelson Pena que uma vez me disse que os fi#%$&"#$%& da mãe dos indonésios tem um criação desses bichos,e  que metem nas sacas na hora da embalagem

fez-me pensar em fazer um arrumo escondido nas traseiras

Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

tambem acho que tenho desses bicho e agora vou ver se lhe trato da vida

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FoX1-dFppYQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jorge fez-me rir as carradas
> 
> fez-me lembrar um amigo chamado Nelson Pena que uma vez me disse que os fi#%$&"#$%& da mãe dos indonésios tem um criação desses bichos,e  que metem nas sacas na hora da embalagem
> ...


Olá Carlos

Só gostava que me explicassem o porquê deste boom de um momento para o outro.
Não estou com isso a dizer que seja uma praga recente,mas dá-me parecer que em Portugal se tornou moda,ou o trabalho de casa está a ser muito mal feito.
Além disso os artigos têm que ser vendidos para que não fechem fábricas e operadores da especialidade.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  O problema sempre existiu mas a maior parte das pessoas nem se dava conta e atribuía as causas a tudo e mais alguma coisa menos ás ditas planárias ... em muitos casos o coral mantinha-se ainda que o seu aspecto ficasse menos "vistoso" e em muitos outros casos as pessoas simplesmente descartavam e compravam outro porque ficava pouco vistoso ou morria. Agora começam a ser conhecedoras e de repente toda a gente tem o problema ...  :Wink: 
O coral normalmente não deve receber banho porque simplesmente pode não o aguentar. O que se faz muitas vezes é deixar andar e quando se fazem frags, então esses são limpos ... mas o problema pode ficar no sistema, porém desde que não assuma força superior para desiquilibrar a balança, a coisa vai funcionando... por exemplo as Aiptasia, eu tenho algumas, poucas, mas não perturbam e se o fizerem são eliminadas caso contrário ficam na decoração ... já tive mais mas corrigi alguns parâmetros do sistema e foram desaparecendo ... um sistema independente para receber e fazer quarentena pode ser uma abordagem para estas planarias ... enquanto lá está o coral pode ser tratado manualmente e já bem aclimatado passadas umas semanas poderá ser tratado com banho suave e só deve entrar no sistema quando se tenham certezas que são sempre relativas, de que está limpo ... surgindo no sistema, pois deverá ser tudo retirado para um outro sistema de tratamento onde se vai limpando, e o que ficar de planárias no sistema principal, acaba por morrer por falta de alimento ... claro que isto implica ter um segundo sistema independente para servir de hospital e area de quarentena e muito pouca gente tem isso ou sequer pensa nisso e ainda muito menos coloca em sistemas separados, faz frags e limpa os frags ... 

O Mark Melev teve (tem) o problema  e escreveu sobre o assunto




> What is the solution?
> 
> This is still a work in progress, and many hobbyists are hoping to find a cure. A variety of products have been thrust at these beasts, trying to erradicate them from the tank. Salifert's Flatworm eXit, Fluke, Tropic Marine Pro Coral Cure, Levamisole powder, and recently Betadine...


... até Betadine marcha ... mas ele escreve mais ... e como ele há outros a escrever ... o problema "cresce" com a troca de corais por todo o mundo e em meio fechado como são os sistemas de recife domésticos, a coisa pode assumir proporções dantescas ... para os corais e para a pessoa que os tenta manter ... Na falta de "cura" tem de se limitar o contágio ... claro que se pode tentar curas radicais ... tipo peróxido de hidrogénio como já há quem faça ... mas limitar o contágio é um primeiro passo muito importante para conter a praga.

Normalmente poucas pessoas arriscam e experimentam, geralmente esperam que alguém resolva e lhes digam tudo... não façam isso, experimentem, com conta e medida, mas façam-no ... usem o que vos der na gana, mas façam-no ... usem vinho do porto, verde branco ou tinto, ácido sulfurico diluido, vinagre, tnt e/ou nitroglicerina (mas em pouca quantidade ou pode dar cabum-e ...  :SbSourire:  ... aliás a nitroglicerina é usada para doentes cardiacos se não estou em erro, mas em doses não explosivas  :SbSourire: ) mas tentem, inovem! Quando me lancei na aventura dos Zanclus nem sequer tinha pensado no assunto mas rapidamente me dei conta e há muitos anos que sonhava em dar o alimento que estes e outros peixes procuram e ingerem na natureza ... bem foi o que foi e foi positivo (rebentou-me com o ciclo biologico do sistema porque não parei a tempo e por muitas outras coisas que me "distraíram", mas pode ser feito e sem problemas de maior). Na altura lembro-me que só uma marca no mundo inteiro dizia disponibilizar esponja num dos seus alimentos congelados ... possivelmente haveria mais um ou outro, mas a malta toda queria à viva força que os Zanclus comessem flocos, granulado ... alguns até gostariam que comessem Happy Meal, ou cozido à Portuguesa... :SbSourire:  ... bem banana comem e com apetite, o que é muito bom porque lhes dá potássio (mesmo que isso possa não lhes fazer falta, mas dá para disfarçar vitaminas na polpa da banana  :Wink:  ) ... bem eu fui buscar esponja ao mar, fiz bolos de esponja, dei esponja natural ... e comem e comeram e como eu havia e há uma outra pessoa, o Paul B que também procurou e deu a esponja que acabamos por descobrir ser a mesma dado ser cosmopolita ... claro que um dos problemas destes peixes era e continua a ser o manuseamento e transporte ... mas as coisas mudaram e melhoraram e podem melhorar mais ... pouco depois de terminada a experiência e publicado um artigo, comecei a dar-me conta que mais marcas disponibilizavam misturas com esponja (não sei em que teor, e se era esponja de banho sintetica ou natural :SbSourire: , banha da cobra :SbSourire: , ou esponja comestível mesmo) ... seja como for, algo mudou e pode mudar e podem sempre fazer mais e melhor do que fiz e gostaria que fizessem ... vai mudando e vai mudar, mas é necessário trabalhar para isso.
Tinha de escrever isto porque ultimamente constato uma certa estagnação, uma atitude que não é boa e eu não acredito que não haja solução! e espero que o que escrevi vos dê estimulo e boa disposição para enfrentar esse problema que afecta quem tem acroporas ... eu não tenho acroporas e não quero ter, consequentemente aqui essas planárias se existirem não duram muito ou presumo que não durem muito.     

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

A propósito de tentar coisas novas, já aqui mencionei há longos meses que alho esmagado mata as planárias e é perfeitamente inofensivo para os corais mas o pessoal prefere gastar dinheiro em medicamentos caros e que lhes lixa os corais...o meu problema em me livrar das planárias não está em descobrir como as matar está sim na falta de organização e método para fazer os banhos de forma sistemática ao longo de várias semanas.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros. :Olá: 

Já tentaram usar os nudibranquios Chelidonura varians são famosos por comer planarias e o custo anda por volta dos 20.

Alguém já usou este metodo?


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

A verdadeira metropole de planarias carnivoras!!! 

IMG_2073.jpg

Tirei estas 8 só da minha Millepora verde.

Esta luta esta longe de ser ganha!!

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Só gostava que me explicassem o porquê deste boom de um momento para o outro.
> Não estou com isso a dizer que seja uma praga recente,mas dá-me parecer que em Portugal se tornou moda,ou o trabalho de casa está a ser muito mal feito.


jorge

esta praga não tem nada de novo,nem em portugal nem no resto do mundo
apenas agora cada vez mais temos experiencia,e vamos chegando as concluções

durante anos foram-me morrendo acroporas sem razão,quando tinha valores impecaveis crecimentos terriveis em algumas acroporas e outras a morrer
algumas a branquear na base e com crescimentos enormes nas pontas

a remodelação do fragario foi mesmo quase toda baseada em  livrar-me de pragas,porque eu tenho muito mais a perder do que a maioria dos lojistas,isto é uma farm, e o meu lucro baseia-se no crescimento e propagação, e não no chega e vende

ninguem (eu inclusive) dá uma banho em acroporas recém-chegadas,pelo simples facto que o interesse é vender
quando banhamos um coral ele perde cor fica ranhoso e dependendo do coral leva semanas e recuperar
ora, isto não é viavel quando a ideia é apresentar um produto 5* a chegada :yb624: 

e não conheço em lado nenhum alguem que tenha lojistica para fazer importações e esperar semanas para vender esse mesmo coral 

aqui na fragario faço limpeza das peças a frente do pessoal,tento mostrar como se limpa,limpo a frente dos clientes e tento que percebam o que realmente é essa praga

a melhor maneira do cliente ficar bem servido é dar o conhecimento/tratamento das pragas do que propriamente livrar o pessoal delas,pois na minha ideia isso é impossível

quando fui a alemanha o que mais me intereesou era realmente saber como é que eles lidavam com isso

lembro de o carlos dizer:

temos de comprar acroporas no Joe pois ele é limpinho  :yb624:  :yb624: 

compramos varias,quando fomos a tirar das sacas tinha  planarias enormes que estavam a tentar escapar pelos sacos por falta de oxigenio

ai pensei eu :Admirado:  como é que consegue ter tantos corais a crescer lindos e ao mesmo tempo tanta planaria,

facil :SbSourire2: muitos anos :Vitoria:  :Vitoria: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> jorge
> 
> esta praga não tem nada de novo,nem em portugal nem no resto do mundo
> apenas agora cada vez mais temos experiencia,e vamos chegando as concluções
> 
> ...


Olá Carlos

Já ouço falar de planárias carnívoras há já muito tempo (...) ou a internet não nos desse a possibilidade desse conhecimento  :yb665: 
Pela forma como colocas a questão (...) ok,rendo-me  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas Jorge,

Não foi há tanto tempo assim. A primeira vez vi Planarias ao vivo foi em Março de 2009.

O primeiro a demonstrar isto aqui em Portugal (que eu tivesse conhecimento), foi o Nelson Pena h2o+something | Reef Club: Março 2009 , nos primordios do H2O + Something.

Uma coisa é tu leres na internet 200 artigos e veres fotos, outra coisa é passares pelas situações. Neste hobby, não há nada como a experiência e ver com os teus próprios olhos. Isso vale mais do que muitas horas passadas na Net (como eu passo!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Não foi há tanto tempo assim. A primeira vez vi Planarias ao vivo foi em Março de 2009.
> 
> O primeiro a demonstrar isto aqui em Portugal (que eu tivesse conhecimento), foi o Nelson Pena h2o+something | Reef Club: Março 2009 , nos primordios do H2O + Something.
> 
> Uma coisa é tu leres na internet 200 artigos e veres fotos, outra coisa é passares pelas situações. Neste hobby, não há nada como a experiência e ver com os teus próprios olhos. Isso vale mais do que muitas horas passadas na Net (como eu passo! )


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Começo por dizer que è das experiências que não pretendo ter  :yb663: .
Posto isto,referir que em foruns lá por fora e para além das fotos,foi (e è) um tema muito debatido por quem passou (e passa) por isso.
Referir também que se hoge tal me acontecesse,ao primeiro sinal daria logo por ela,como dei com os nudis nas minhas montiporas sem qualquer experiência vivensiada e isto porque a Internet me deu a saber como detectar,tratar e irradicar essa belas criaturas  :HaEbouriffe: ...montiporas que hoge são visíveis no meu àqua.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> jorge
> 
> esta praga não tem nada de novo,nem em portugal nem no resto do mundo
> apenas agora cada vez mais temos experiencia,e vamos chegando as concluções
> 
> ...



Olá Carlos.

Isto tem a ver com o lojistas e os seus principios.
Deixar de pensar mais nos s e começar a pensar mais com a cabeça.

Depois todos nós somos culpados porque confiamos em tudo o que entra no aquario, deveriamos desconfiar mais e dar banho a tudo o que lá entra.

Eu não concordo contigo Carlos, esta praga é recente em Portugal, antes nunca tinha visto aquarios a morrerem da noite para o dia como aconteceu a um amigo meu.

Esta praga é facil de dar com a origem é só seguir lhe o rasto, quem tem onde comprou, etc...? Mas isso não interessa. :yb665: 

Este produto ( Ultra pest control ) da fauna marine pode colocar 7 a 14 gotas por litro durante 15 minutos que não faz mal a nenhum coral e os LPS podem estar 30 minutos, não mudam de cor como tu falas.


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> ninguem (eu inclusive) dá uma banho em acroporas recém-chegadas,pelo simples facto que o interesse é vender
> quando banhamos um coral ele perde cor fica ranhoso e dependendo do coral leva semanas e recuperar
> ora, isto não é viavel quando a ideia é apresentar um produto 5* a chegada


Boas Carlos
Desculpa lá mas não concordo minimamente com o que dizes....
Todos os corais que chegam a loja TODOS MESMO levam um banho de 15 min de Pest Control, e já houve clientes que estavam lá na chegada e viram o que faço,percam cor ou não ,fiquem ou nao babados nao me interessa,seja ou não tudo eliminado,pois por vezes se forem ovos e quase impossível o que garanto é que eu o faço, e mesmo que perca muito tempo com isso, mas estou a proteger o que é meu e o que vai para os clientes,nao quero com isto dizer que não possa na mesma passar alguma praga,mas que são desinfectados isso são ,agora me venham desmentir o que faço pois já la vai muito tempo que tenho esta pratica,lá por haver quem nao o faça nao quer dizer que nao haja quem o faça.
As pragas vem de todos os lados se tiverem que vir seja da Alemanha ou da Indonesia ou lá de onde for,e já cá andam a muito tempo,agora tem que haver é prevençao.
Uma coisa que tenho por habito dizer a quem compra corais é que devem ter um desinfectante sempre em casa para desinfectar os corais sejam eles de onde forem até os que vendo na loja tenho por habito dizer,pois nunca se sabe.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Jorge, não é bem como os nudis, estas são praticamente invisíveis e os seus danos não são facilmente detectados sem experiencia  (pelo menos comigo só depois de ter visto varias vezes reconheço), enquanto que os nudibranqueos, para alem de se verem facilmente, os seus efeitos são muito mais rápidos e visíveis.

Rogério, não sei se a praga é recente em Portugal, ou se a experiencia dos aquaristas não as detectava, lembro-me que o Nelson Pena foi á Alemanha se não estou em erro em 2003 e levou lá uma lavagem cerebral por causa disto (na altura ouviu e parecia um burro a olhar para um palácio), sendo as origens dos nossos corais as mesmas que na Alemanha com certeza, provavelmente nessa altura já teríamos o problema por ca

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Olá Carlos.
> 
> Isto tem a ver com o lojistas e os seus principios.
> Deixar de pensar mais nos s e começar a pensar mais com a cabeça.
> 
> Depois todos nós somos culpados porque confiamos em tudo o que entra no aquario, deveriamos desconfiar mais e dar banho a tudo o que lá entra.
> 
> Eu não concordo contigo Carlos, esta praga é recente em Portugal, antes nunca tinha visto aquarios a morrerem da noite para o dia como aconteceu a um amigo meu.
> 
> ...


Viva Rogerio,

NA volta esse teu amigo não tem planarias e sim um monstro qualquer!! " antes nunca tinha visto aquarios a morrerem da noite para o dia como aconteceu a um amigo meu"!!!!! Sinceramente não sei o que se passa! É verdade que isso apareceu a pouco tempo, mas na volta já existe a muito e por falta de conhecimento nosso nunca demos por ela! Sabem como descobri que tinha planárias! Foi uma noite que estavam todos la em casa, e o Nelson descobriu uma! A partir desse dia, comecei a ler e procurar saber mais sobre elas, mas primcipalmente lutar contra elas! 
Este é o meu aquário, com os anjos todos que alguem disse que tinha morrido e com planarias, mas tento controlar usando um turquey buster!

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Este produto ( Ultra pest control ) da fauna marine pode colocar 7 a 14 gotas por litro durante 15 minutos que não faz mal a nenhum coral e os LPS podem estar 30 minutos, não mudam de cor como tu falas.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá Rogerio

Por acaso eu como já disse em outro tópico eu até ponho o dobro da dose e nunca morreu nenhum coral pode haver outros produtos que o façam mas este pela experiência que tenho com ele nao faz isso e já o uso a muitos meses.
Até já me esqueçi de uns corais mais de meia hora e nao aconteceu nada,pode ter sido sorte...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

desculpem então,vou retificar umas coisas




> ninguem (eu inclusive) dá uma banho em acroporas recém-chegadas,pelo simples facto que o interesse é vender


eu não dou banho nos corais quando chegam




> Isto tem a ver com o lojistas e os seus principios.
> Deixar de pensar mais nos s e começar a pensar mais com a cabeça.


eras a pessoa ideal para montar um negocio de aquariofilia
só não percebo porque não o fazes, clientes não te faltariam





> Este produto ( Ultra pest control ) da fauna marine pode colocar 7 a 14 gotas por litro durante 15 minutos que não faz mal a nenhum coral e os LPS podem estar 30 minutos, não mudam de cor como tu falas.


engraçado como vcs tem tantas certezas

e tratam tudo no mesmo saco  :Coradoeolhos: 

eu com tanto coral,nada sei :yb665: 


cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Proponho o seguinte para ajudar a esclarecer todos.

Efectuar vídeos de vários SPS cada num no seu respectivo banho e de LPS também cada um no seu respectivo banho. Os vídeos dos SPS terão uma duração de cerca de 16 minutos, 2 dos quais servem para apresentar a preparação da solução, 12 minutos para se ver o coral no banho e 2 minutos após o banho já dentro do aquário e assim se poderá ter uma ideia do respectivo comportamento. O mesmo para LPS mas nesses então poderão ser 34 minutos, 2 de preparação, 30 de banho e 2 após o banho já dentro do aquário e assim se poderá ter uma ideia do respectivo comportamento e além disso nos dois casos poderão ser mostradas as planarias que ficarem no banho e eventualmente ovos, seja no banho, seja no coral . Fica a sugestão que seguramente irá ajudar a esclarecer muitos dos que nunca viram e nem sabem se têm ou não o problema. 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

No post nº 109 o Pedro coloca um link do melev que fala sobre isto esse link deriva de um post extensissimo da reefcentral, feito com imensas experiencias.

Eu à 5 anos que uso este produto, e não me apareceu melhor.

O problema é que so vem dos EUA e a alfandega nao deixa passar e acabam por custar os olhos da cara.

All-Aquatics.com: Fluke Tabs by Aquarium Products 100 tabs

Como medida preventiva

O que costumo fazer é:

Dar um banho de 45 minutos... os corais vao se babar sim.

Depois se for para tirar a base, tiro e ponho o coral na água e volto a por mais um comprimido em 4 litros de água com uma bomba.

Se não for para tirar a base, escovo a base com escova de dentes e chego a dar 3 banhos seguidos mudando a agua e pondo um comprimido novo.


Como solução para um problema:

Se tivermos corais no aquário que tenham STN aconselho a fazerem o seguinte:

Retirar todos os corais do aquário, arrancar todas as bases, dar pelo menos tres banhos e voltar a por os corais no aquário.


Recomendo ainda a utilização de alguns wrasses, tipo six line, yelow coris, bipartitus etc...

Fiquem bem.

PS. se alguem souber quem venda isto na europa coloque aqui porque comprar dos estados unidos e passar pela alfandega vamos presos lol.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Carlos Mota.




> eras a pessoa ideal para montar um negocio de aquariofilia
> só não percebo porque não o fazes, clientes não te faltariam


Ainda não montei um negocio de aquariofilia por falta de capital, pois vontade não me falta, mas também ao entrar neste mundo como lojista iria perder muitos amigos, porque eu não sou de ouvir e ficar calado. :SbSourire2: 

-Engraçado até hoje não te consigo ver como lojista, mas sim como um membro do forum como eu que só cometia erros a tras de erros e o pessoal ajudava se e trocava umas ideias e até importações directas de tridagnas se fez.
Não estou em guerra com nenhum lojista, só gostava de mudar a maneira de pensar de um ou dois a terem mais cuidados com as pragas, porque no fim quem paga a factura somos todos nós que adoram este hobby.






> engraçado como vcs tem tantas certezas
> 
> e tratam tudo no mesmo saco 
> 
> eu com tanto coral,nada sei


Eu só escrevo aqui no forum com expriencia propria. :yb668: 
-Comprei frags a 2 amigos, e porque foi avisado a respeito do boato "que havia alguém a vender frags com planarias" pedi emprestado o tal produto e dei banho a todos os frags que tinha comprado, mais tarde para ter a certeza que não tinha no meu sistema comprei um frasco desse produto e dei banho a varios corais e frags que tinha no meu aquario e tive -0- mortes mesmo usando 14 gotas por litro.
É por isso que falo bem deste produto (Ultra pest control), porque foi o unico que exprimentei, e não me matou a minha Acropora echinata como tu falas numa resposta anterior.

Nota: Não estou a receber nada da fauna marine para falar bem do produto deles, simplemente estou a dizer o que fiz mais nada.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Eu dei uma sugestão, mas espero que haja quem de facto faça os vídeos para se poder mostrar bem o que acontece, como se faz, o que é e não termos sempre ou quase sempre de ir buscar "ao estrangeiro" tudo e mais alguma coisa. Temos aqui no reefforum pessoas com experiência e conhecimento e até escrevemos artigos, também temos valor e conhecimento ... e em vez de sugerir pergunto, quem está disponível para fazer vídeos?

entretanto e com esperança de que alguém faça os ditos vídeos e assim ilustre de modo inequívoco a situação, o problema, coloco aqui um vídeo que fui buscar ao estrangeiro ... tem 12 minutos e 22


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Eu só escrevo aqui no forum com expriencia propria.
> -Comprei frags a 2 amigos, e porque foi avisado a respeito do boato "que havia alguém a vender frags com planarias" pedi emprestado o tal produto e dei banho a todos os frags que tinha comprado, mais tarde para ter a certeza que não tinha no meu sistema comprei um frasco desse produto e dei banho a varios corais e frags que tinha no meu aquario e tive -0- mortes mesmo usando 14 gotas por litro.
> É por isso que falo bem deste produto (Ultra pest control), porque foi o unico que exprimentei, e não me matou a minha Acropora echinata como tu falas numa resposta anterior.
> 
> Nota: Não estou a receber nada da fauna marine para falar bem do produto deles, simplemente estou a dizer o que fiz mais nada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.




Olá Rogerio,

Ultra pest control ainda não o etstei porque não houve necessidade! Mas já testei os seguintes:

TMC pro coral cure - Muito bom para matar as planarias, mas deixa o coral todo castanho, depois é um bom tempo para recuperar.

Coral Rx- Muito bom para matar as planarias, mas demasiado agressivo para o coral

Melafix - Muito bom para matar as planarias e pouco agressivo paar o coral!

O ultra pest control tenho aqui, como te disse ainda não foi preciso utilizar para ver os efeitos!!


Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> -Engraçado até hoje não te consigo ver como lojista, mas sim como um membro do forum como eu que só cometia erros a tras de erros e o pessoal ajudava se e trocava umas ideias e até importações directas de tridagnas se fez.
> Não estou em guerra com nenhum lojista, só gostava de mudar a maneira de pensar de um ou dois a terem mais cuidados com as pragas, porque no fim quem paga a factura somos todos nós que adoram este hobby.


embora tenha virado lojista o que me move e sempre fará rolar é o gosto pelo hobby
a maior parte das vezes eu devia era estar caladinho como lojista ,mas não, sou dos poucos que chama os bois pelos nomes e o problema é exactamente esse :Coradoeolhos: 
com o passar dos anos acabo por ganhar (uns amigos de estimação) :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: frase que me disseram ontem e eu fartei-me de rir

quando virei lojista tento não dar  opinião  de produtos a não ser na minha aréa comercial
por uma razão muito simples tudo que meta  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  pelo meio não há criatura que consiga ser imparcial :SbSourire2: não está na natureza humana

ainda estou para ver um vendedor que diga
opá tenho aqui este produto,mas vale pouco, vá comprar ao vizinho que o dele é expetacular :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Ainda não montei um negocio de aquariofilia por falta de capital, pois vontade não me falta, mas também ao entrar neste mundo como lojista iria perder muitos amigos, porque eu não sou de ouvir e ficar calado.


fora de brincadeira sei que serias um bom lojista

mas serias um lojista bom

acredita que as duas coisas não é facil :SbOk2: 




> É por isso que falo bem deste produto (Ultra pest control), porque foi o unico que exprimentei, e não me matou a minha Acropora echinata como tu falas numa resposta anterior.


é exatamente a isso que me refiro

só usaste esse produto

numa unica achinata e só porque não morreu és dono da verdade
tu e mais uns poucos por cá

o Ultra pest control é um bom produto

foi dado a mim e ao carlos basaloco na alemanha pelo dono da fauna marin

não tendo mais como fazer testes a não ser ao nivel de viscocidade e cheiro
na minha ideia é uma copia da coral dip(coral rx) outro produto muito bom

embora me pareça que o Ultra pest control é mais diluido 

também é preciso mais gotas por litro como diz na instruções




> -Comprei frags a 2 amigos, e porque foi avisado a respeito do boato "que havia alguém a vender frags com planarias"


isto já parece no meu tempo de escola
quando aparecia alguem com piolhos e infestava a escola toda  :yb624:  :yb624: 

era um diz que diz a ver quem afinal começou a infestação :SbSourire2: 

bons tempos,outras lutas :Vitoria: 

o mais certo é eu já ter  vendido montes de corais com planarias montiporas com nudibranquios,zoantus com aranhas e tantas outras merdas que nem faço ideia

mas acho engraçado é o pessoal estar sempre a espera de crucificar alguém,em vez de tentar perceber o problema

isso é que é importante

coisa que realmente não vejo grande vontade,tudo a esconder o sol com a peneira

eu não vou fazer video nenhum,porque simplesmente tenho outras maneiras de me livrar das planarias sem passar o coral por tal stress

como já disse noutro tópico sobre peixes, não trato doenças por prevenção

faço é prevenção as doenças

como :Coradoeolhos:  facil :EEK!: 

muitas horas com as mãos dentro de agua
muito tempo roubado ao sofá
muito coral para o lixo
muito mais horas a fazer
do que a falar que o vou fazer

o resultado está a vista,só não vê quem não quer ver



(vou ter de me deixar disto,não escrevo tão facilmente como muita gente,
este texto f%&$# duas horas das quais poderia estar a limpar as planarias)




Cumprimentos


cumprimentos

----------


## Cesar Soares

Fazer um dip ao coral nao é garante de não as introduzir no aquário!! Não é, ponbto final! Seja com o produto A,B ou C. Isto porque simplesmente está mais que provado que:

1.º Nada, mas nada até ao momento, mata os ovos.
2.º Não é garantido que todas as planárias sejam mortas/soltas do coral seja com que produto for, logo se escapar ujma que seja, estamos com problemas!
3.º Há formas e formas de fazer dips e nem toda a gente sabe como fazer, que quantidade usar e quanto tempo deixar o coral lá dentro.

Só há UMA forma de as evitar, e mesmo essas necessita de uma boa dose de sorte. Quarentena rigorosa de TUDO!

Isto das planárias é recente aqui em Portugal e mais ainda aqui no forum. Como disse o Miguel, o Nelson Pena já fala nesas meninas há pelo menos seis anos. Aqui no nosso cantinho, como estamos "atrasados" na propagação e troca de corais e frags e o nosso mercado ainda é pequeno, passou despercebido durante anos! 

Quantos de nós, se calhar, perdemos acroproras ao longo dos anos e julgavamos ser de factor A,B ou C quando na verdade eram planárias!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá!
> 
> No post nº 109 o Pedro coloca um link do melev que fala sobre isto esse link deriva de um post extensissimo da reefcentral, feito com imensas experiencias.
> 
> Eu à 5 anos que uso este produto, e não me apareceu melhor.
> 
> O problema é que so vem dos EUA e a alfandega nao deixa passar e acabam por custar os olhos da cara.
> 
> All-Aquatics.com: Fluke Tabs by Aquarium Products 100 tabs


 :Olá:  As Fluke tabs são compostas tanto quanto pude averiguar por _Trichlorfon & Mebendazole_ será que por cá não há algo idêntico?

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Heitor Simões

> As Fluke tabs são compostas tanto quanto pude averiguar por _Trichlorfon & Mebendazole_ será que por cá não há algo idêntico?
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Olá!

Pedro, era isso que eu queria, arranjar um composto identico que se comprasse por cá, porque o produto é do melhor.

Abraço.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

esta semana o miguel pediu-me para ver se conseguia recuperar a acropora milpora, que ficou bastante mais danificada com o banho do que propriamente com as planarias que tinha



trouxe tambem a acropora echinata que disse que não banhou, mas já estava bastante danificada não tive remedio senão cortar a peça totalmente, para ver se salvava a maior parte do coral



em principio não deve haver mais problemas,posso estar enganado mas umas duas semanitas é o suficiente para recuperar os dois corais(esperemos que sim)

entretanto a pedido de varias familias  :Whistle: 

vou meter aqui o que é a minha experiencia com planarias carnivoras
como digo é a minha experiencia, e vale o que vale 
não é ponte assente em nenhuns estudos nem em artigos lidos pela net
por isso de disser algumas asneiras é mais que natural :Admirado: 

também a opinião que tenho, agora vai mudando consoante a experiência que vou ganhando a lidar diariamente com varias situações que vão fazendo a diferença

é completamente errado dar banho em corais a chegada por muitas razões

1º o coral quando chega a loja já chega muito fragilizado e a ultima coisa que quer para recuperar e levar um banho de qualquer químico super agressivo

2º não podemos de maneira tratar todos os corais da mesma forma,e quando falo em corais,até hoje o único que vi atacado com planarias é a acropora
por isso porque raio iremos tratar todos os corais
stiloporas 
pociloporas 
astrix
são todos os corais que até hoje ainda não encontrei praga predatório,se tem não conheço

3º todas as acroporas que eu chamo sem pólipos,mais acroporas de profundidade se levar um banho branqueiam nas horas a seguir ao banho
(isto não é ponto assente mas a maior parte sim)

4º está chegar ao nosso mercado bastantes acroporas selvagens com cores brutais,a minha experiência é que elas chegam muito debilitadas acho que as cores irreais são da perca das zoanxantelas(isso apenas opinião minha)
mas a verdade é que metendo essas acroporas em banho, as cores é para esquecer,isso na melhor das hipoteses

tambem muda muito entre produto aplicado/consentração/tempo de banho

como digo sempre, tudo a olhometro :yb624: 

quando ouvi a primeira vez falar em planarias foi o Nelson pena que me alertou
mas a verdade é que quanto mais procurava menos via
por isso não é logo a primeira que se descobre o que são planarias
depois de um banho consegue-se ver no fundo o que fica ,mas ver num coral só mesmo a olhos já treinados

durante anos via acroporas a morrer sem razão
lembro-me prefeitamente de falar nisso no programa de radio do victor pestana a conversar com maxado de sousa
numa importação da antiga exorref quando o andré era dono,lembro-me perfeitamente de estarmos lá a escolher acroporas a chegada
era um tal apanhar para os sacos a maneira antiga :yb624:  :yb624: 
o Nelson pena disse-nos para não comprar nada que aquilo estava cheio de bicho
foi motivo de chacota,quanto me arrependo agora :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

a verdade é que lembro depois de alguns meses depois ver no aquario do artur vasconcelos acroporas mordidas e estarmos a questionar o que seria aquilo

meses depois o maxado de sousa fez uma palestra no porto onde falou muito nesse tipo de planaria e foi quando me deixou a pensar e a procurar na net o que seria isso

quando detectei os bichos na minha farm, quem me segue sabe que é verdade pois já nessa altura disse publicamente que dei banho a milhares de frags que cá tinha.e esfreguei todas as pedras com  escova de dentes durante 4 dias seguidos

sempre tive muito cuidado com o que vendia e passei a alertar todos os que me compravam acroporas pessoalmente,tenho os remedios em cima da banca tenho os sopradores em cima dos aquários e montes de vezes limpo a frente dos clientes para eles conseguir distinguir a que andamos a  procura

isso em nada livra que alguém,não tenha levado planarias ou até trazido de que lado for

mas garante uma coisa,é muito melhor eu dizer que posso ter
do que dizer ao cliente que é de confiança,e depois constatar que afinal tem montes delas

livrar as acroporas totalmente disso é quase como conseguir livrar os peixes de ictio

também existe algumas acroporas que não ser o porquê, as planarias não gostam ou atacam em ultimo recurso

as planarias vivem durante meses em acroporas onde se estiverem com bom crescimento e a dar-se bem,conseguem  viver perfeitamente com as planarias

o problema é quando o aquário tem algum desequilíbrio e ai elas rapidamente dão cabo de colónias

também por experiência atacam mais arduamente com temperaturas acima de 27\28

eu não dou banho aos corais porque não preciso

sei que podem pensar(lá está o tipo já sabe tudo)mas a verdade é que não sei nada,mas tenho muita experiencia e sei dectectar nas acroporas se realmente tem
um simples soprador ou meter uma bomba em frente uma acropora e as planarias se tiver saltam todas,não a nessecidade de estar a stressar uma acropora que de si já é bastante fragil com quimicos

tambem sei que não é para todos(mas eu falo por mim)

digo a muita gente para mim a planaria carnivora é para as acroporas como as carraças para os caes,eles vivem perfeitamente com elas,mas vivem muito melhor sem elas :yb624: 

agora isso de as planarias dar cabo de um aquário de um dia para o outro é mentira,até porque é um predador de acroporas tudo o resto não tem


agora se alguém quiser fazer perguntas que eu desde que possa, irei responder mediante a minha experiência e que saiba

isso sim  :SbOk: é que precisamos para este hobby mais longe


Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Ok, eu não tenho planárias carnivoras.
Ok...não tenho acroporas!
Mas tenho uma pergunta a sério às pessoas que fazem mais importações.
Notam diferença a nível de infestação entre corais vindos de cativeiro e os selvagens?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> Notam diferença a nível de infestação entre corais vindos de cativeiro e os selvagens?


sinceramente, pelo menos para mim é, não sei :SbQuestion2: 

já trouxe corais de todo lado, para não estar para aqui a dizer nomes

a verdade é que encontro brinde em todos

mas tenho um pouco a ideia que os corais bem todos do mesmo sitio

o facto de alguns importadores ter melhor oferta que outros
é a mesma coisa que escolher um coral numa loja de shoping e ir a uma loja da especialidade
a fonte é a mesma
mas a mão que escolhe faz toda a diferença

é um pouco como os caranguejos das acroporas, os peludos e os cerâmicos
os dois vivem nas acroporas
os peludos tem tanta acropora na natureza para comer, que não chegam a fazer mossa,em cativeiro elas começam a comer uma acropora e matam-na
os cerâmicos vivem dentro delas, e há algumas expecies que dizem que até matam as planarias

como sempre muitas  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 

e poucas certezas :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Notam diferença a nível de infestação entre corais vindos de cativeiro e os selvagens?


Infelizmente não noto. 

A teoria da conspiração - "São os c$br@€s na Indónesia que têm um frasquinho com planarias e colocam um brinde em cada Acropora, para acabar com a "nossa" propagação e assim nós continuarmos a depender das importações" - surgiu após termos verificado em várias importações "selvagens", mais propriamente marine-cultured,  que os corais vinham carregadinhos de AEFW.

Outra hipótese é que esta praga pode estar impregnada no sistema de um grande exportador e de cada vez que um coral lá passe, entra na cadeia de "distribuição". Essa hipótese foi colocada no caso das Catalaphyllias, na altura em que elas morriam todas por causa de uma bactéria/vírus/parasita (? não se sabe).

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu vou mais pela 2ª hipotese....essas teorias da conspiração já parecem os X-files!looool

Não tou a ver os indonesios com esse trabalho....como o Carlos referiu até que podem vir com elas pois é uma coisa natural...e no seu meu ambiente não fazem tanto mal como nos nossos sistemas, pois os corais tÊm tempo para recuperar.....

Como já disse noutro tópico, já tive praga, agora estão controladas...de vez em quando lá vejo uma "trinca" mas nada de especial e o coral recupera.....

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Como já disse noutro tópico, já tive praga, agora estão controladas...de vez em quando lá vejo uma "trinca" mas nada de especial e o coral recupera.....


Olá Pedro,

Oxalá tenhas razão e a praga esteja mesmo controlada, mas toma atenção, isto é mesmo preciso andar em cima dos corais, pelo menos com o Turkey-Baster ou vigiar.

Digo isto por experiência própria, uma acropora com "bichos" até pode nem morrer, mas não está saudável, não cresce normalmente, não tem as melhores cores possíveis. 
Eu sei disto, porque lembro-me de como era "fácil" ter Acroporas há 4 ou 5 anos atrás e agora como é muito mais difícil. 

Isto mais cedo ou mais tarde vai resolver-se, eu pelo menos acredito nisso.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Também teras de concordar comigo que há muito pessoal que não tem o aquario em condiçoes ou pouco maduro (a mim aconteceu) e ao colocar acroporas, é mais fácil para as planarias vingarem, pois as condiçoes tb não são ideais e o coral tb não recupera e está mais debilitado sendo "presa" fácil para as pragas!

Depois podem haver outros desiquilibrios que nem notamos e os corais morrem, sendo mais fácil culpar as pragas....

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro,

Eheh...  :Big Grin:  Descupa lá, não me leves a mal, mas não concordo. Acho (achava) que as acroporas até nem são tão difíceis de manter. Com um sistema bem planeado e montado, podes meter acroporas ao fim de um mês. O Juca fez isso no aquário dele antigo, e era um dos melhores aquários que vi. 

Acho mais fácil meter uma acropora num aquário recente do que um peixe, por exemplo.  


Deixa-me partilhar contigo uma foto do 1º coral que comprei quando montei o meu 1º reef:


Acropora valida (o aquário tinha um mês)


Aos 4 meses 


Aos 8 meses 




Hoje em dia não me sinto capaz de repetir esta proeza. Acho que agora sou pior aquariofilista do que em 2005... Eheh!
Ui... uma acropora valida.... as planarias chamariam-lhe um figo!

Para os mais atentos, a acropora tem um caranguejo "trapezia". Se calhar foi isso que manteve a acropora a salvo! Eheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Para os mais atentos, a acropora tem um caranguejo "trapezia". Se calhar foi isso que manteve a acropora a salvo! Eheh


Bem, coincidencia ou não, as minhas acroporas com os trapezia não foram atacadas.... Dá que pensar...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bem, coincidencia ou não, as minhas acroporas com os trapezia não foram atacadas.... Dá que pensar...


Pois dá ou pode dar e eu no vosso lugar se tivesse acroporas faria já uma experiência em dois sistemas  :Wink:  capisce ...  :Wink:  ... um com acroporas e trapezia em abundância, e outro só com acroporas ... quem sabe quais seriam/serão os resultados ... alguém dentre vós que tanto gostam em têm acroporas se dispõe a isso? ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Olá Pedro,
> 
>  Com um sistema bem planeado e montado, podes meter acroporas ao fim de um mês. 
> Acho mais fácil meter uma acropora num aquário recente do que um peixe, por exemplo.


Depende de alguns factores....por exemplo da quantidade de rocha viva.....o meu sistema actual só atingiu a maturidade 1 ano depois de ser montado...pois foi montado com 90% de rocha morta....claro que um sistema montado com 90% de rocha viva, ao fim de uma semana podes meter todos os corais que queiras....Pois o peixe apanha logo itio!!!

E esses caranguejo "trapezia" são comerzializados?

cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> E esses caranguejo "trapezia" são comerzializados?
> 
> cumps


 :Olá:  São

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

continuando  o relato

quando remontei o fragario tive especial atenção na questao de todos os aquarios ter saidas independentes,onde todas caiem em conjunto num saco de 200 microns

assim tudo que se soltar na coluna de agua não passa aos outros,posso perfeitamente ter bicharada num, que quando se solta vai parar ao saco, e não aos outros aquarios

tambem tenho os aquarios por espécies 

aquario grande para receber todas as novas chegadas e corais mãe
2 aquarios para crescimento e propagação do de pociloporas montiporas e afins



e apenas 1 aquario de acroporas onde são limpas e vigiadas, todos os 7/10 dias são borrifadas para ver se há pragas


dá trabalho  :yb620: dá,se fosse facil tinhamos farms por todo lado

não me lembra onde li alguém a perguntar se estas pragas eram próprias de farms  

este trabalho é para as farms,a maior parte das lojas e importadores não precisa de nada disto
assim como são as farms são as que mais cuidado tem com os corais, porque o principal interesse é manter e propagar e não só vender

quando chega corais, os clientes estão a fila para apanhar as melhores peças, as que ficam morrem  :yb624: e junto morrem a bicharada :yb624:  :yb624: 
nem querem saber o que é isso,pois o interesse é vender o mais rápido possível

voltando a acropora do miguel reis
esteve este tempo todo sobre vigilancia e embora tivesse recuperado quase totalmente,via por baixo mordidas bem grandes,o que me levava a pensar que ainda haveria mais planarias que não tinham morrido no banho
porque embora muita gente pense que o banho limpa tudo é mentira,é um bicho tão resistente que não morre facilmente
peguei nela e fui a cata com a pipeta
dar mais um banho estava fora de questão o coral não resistiria e acabaria por morrer,prefiro limpar manualmente
o meu ajudante é incrivel :SbPoisson9:  mal vê a pipeta fica logo na ativa :SbRequin2: não deixa fugir uma por mais pequena que seja :Palmas: 

foi recompensado, como dá para ver perfeitamente na foto apanhei umas 4/5 enormes

mais uma vez a pedra foi esfregada cuidadosamente com uma escova de dentes e foi para o aquário de corais mãe 

mais uma semana e meto aqui a recuperação total da Milpora,ter muita atenção com esta espécie, depois das acroporas Validas é o petisco mais procurado

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

É assim mesmo Carlos.... grande post sim sr.! Sem qualquer tipo de preconceito, altruísta e didáctico. Muito bom!

Um dos motivos porque os AEFW proliferam entre aquaristas, é porque a grande maioria dos lojistas/farms/importadores fingem que este problema não existe. Como é muito difícil de detectar, está-se tudo nas tintas. O cliente final que resolva, só que muitas vezes o cliente por ignorância nem sequer chega a aperceber-se que teve AEFW e deixa morrer tudo. À primeira vista parece uma boa ideia para o "negócio" porque se morre rapidamente, o cliente volta a comprar mais. O problema é que depois o pessoal desiste de ter corais, desiste do hobby, não há gente nova a começar - no fundo o mercado contrai-se. Penso ser do interesse de todos que este problema se resolva rapidamente. Podem é não se ter apercebido ainda.




> quando remontei o fragario tive especial atenção na questao de todos os aquarios ter saidas independentes,onde todas caiem em conjunto num saco de 200 microns
> 
> assim tudo que se soltar na coluna de agua não passa aos outros,posso perfeitamente ter bicharada num, que quando se solta vai parar ao saco, e não aos outros aquarios


Isso é óptimo para isolar os AEFW num só aquário, tipo de aquário-"tratamento". Mesmo que se soltem ovos, não passam pela rede de 200 microns. Boa ideia!




> porque embora muita gente pense que o banho limpa tudo é mentira,é um bicho tão resistente que não morre facilmente


Até acredito que o banho mate as planarias todas (é sempre uma questão da dose), mas o que não mata é os ovos, é por isso que voltam a aparecer, porque não conseguimos limpar os ovos.

Finalmente, queria só dizer que concordo com tudo o que disseste no resto do post. Obrigado pelas fotos, penso que são muito ilustrativas. E o pessoal pode mais facilmente "controlar" este problema.

----------


## AntonioSilva

Bons dias

Existe um alternativa ao fluke tabs, o fluvermal que ainda tem um espectro mais amplo.

Agora nenhum deles mata os ovos, para matar ovos só com ajuda do DMSO mas provavelmente matamos os corais.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Hummm... onde foste buscar o DMSO? Nunca tinha lido sobre isso. Mas pode ser uma boa hipótese, e pode não matar os corais.

Só não faço ideia onde arranjar DMSO. Eu lido com isso frequentemente na criopreservação de células, mas fora desse contexto não sei que mais aplicações tem.

Em relação ao fluvermal ou outros medicamentos, tem havido alguns ensaios com Levamisol que apresentaram resultados satisfatórios. De salientar, que o tratamento foi feito dentro do aquário. Não sei se é totalmente seguro ou não, pelo que aconselho a pesquisarem muito bem antes de tentarem este tratamento.

Mais informações podem ser encontradas aqui: H2O + Something - Levamizole treatment for AEFW

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  :yb665: 

DMSO

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## AntonioSilva

Eu tenho DMSO porque mando vir dos EUA por causa de uma doença cronica que tenho.

De resto uso na doce para tratar dos parasitas, muito eficaz mas exige muito cuidados.

No entanto os corais pelo que entendo são muito frágeis e por isso comprei o Coral RX Pro para matar as planarias carnívoras que tinha, no entanto já vi mais uma e quero ver se arranjo um peixe que me ajude a controla-las.

Como os corais são muitos caros não me meti em aventuras, mas se por acaso algum dia tiver um coral as portas da morte por causa da bicharada podes ter a certeza que vai ao banho até lá não experimento, pode não acontecer nada ao coral como pode ter morte instantaneamente.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mas então é uma ideia que tu tiveste? Ou conheces alguém que tenha experimentado isso? Leste em algum artigo?

----------


## AntonioSilva

Desculpa Ricardo...não tinha entendido a tua pergunta.

Eu uso DMSO na agua doce, qualquer problema com parasitas das guelras ou externos nos peixes uso DMSO com Fluvermal ou com Nitroescanate se o caso for muito grave, na realidade evito usar nitroescanate porque as doses tem-em de ser mínimas e os peixes podem ficar sem comer e alem disso quem tiver camarões não o pode usar porque morrem em menos de um minuto.

Normalmente uma aplicação mata todos os tipos de parasitas e seus ovos, se o tratamento for aplicado num aquario desprovido de decoração e garantido a 100 %, se tiver decoração e substrato tem de se repetir o  tratamento porque o quimico pode não chegar a sitios onde os ovos podem ter ficado protegidos como enterrados no substrato.

Para os Dactylogyridea é tiro e queda, mata instantaneamente os ovos, ja testei debaixo do microscopio, para planarias e afins também é a morte, não existe escapatória.

Mas para corais não sei o que vai acontecer, se trabalhas com DMSO sabes a propriedade que ele tem e dai o seu perigo, se o fluvermal não afectar as algas que vivem em simbiose com os corais nem os corais em si então não existe perigo, seria o tratamento mais inócuo que existe.

Cumprimentos

----------


## AntonioSilva

Estive a ver no google e pode ser usado.

http://www.dfwmas.org/Forums/viewtopic.php?t=7823

Milbemycin e dmso 

Para a proxima tento

----------


## Nelson Pena

Olá pessoal
Faz muito tempo que não participo, mas o tema justifica. 
César, Miguel, Mota, Basaloco e Ricardo já tivemos imensas conversas sobre este assunto e estamos de acordo que defacto poucas soluções existem para lutar contra as planárias.
Estou convicto que apenas um plano de prevenção na montagem de um aquário seja a única solução para evitar as plánarias. 
O uso de um pré aquário de introdução de corais ao tanque principal, bem como o tratamento químico e a avaliação inteligente e experiente dos sintomas dos corais antes de os introduzir no tanque principal.

O problema aqui são os ovos, todos nós já chegamos a essa conclusão. 
A multiplicação é infelizmente muito mais rápida do que a nossa capacidade de remover mecanicamente as planarias logo não existe possiblidade de eliminar totalmente as planarias de forma mecânica, mesmo com o uso de alguns tratamentos químicos como o melafix e outros.

Aí por 2003 conheci o antigo patrão da ORA Kevin Gaines que me defacto alertou para o problema dos aefw. Recordo-me que na altura ele foi bastante taxativo e me esclareceu que era impossível lutar contra a proliferação das planarias de forma eficiente.As taxas de crescimento baixam 80%  e assim perde-se toda a perspectiva de lucro na propagação das acroporas.
As formosas são algo poupadas pelas planarias contudo o efeito nefasto das planarias faz-se sentir em 90% do tipo de acroporas sem regra aparente. Validas, Milleporas, Cardhus são das mais afectadas e que geralmente são as primeiras atacadas no sistema.

Esperemos por uma solução, contudo julgo que teremos que viver com elas forçasamente.

N.Pena

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Faz muito tempo que não participo


Pois, mas devias participar mais! :SbSourire2: 
Sobretudo neste tipo de temas mais "técnicos"!

Este tópico está a ficar excelente (e diria mesmo que o forum está a ficar excelente) com tanta e boa informação!

Desde os meus 9 anos que tenho aquários e já há muitos anos que digo que há 2 tipos de pessoas na aquariofilia:
As que têm peixes e as que mantêm peixes!

E são este género de tópicos (e mais uma vez reafirmo: este género de foruns/comunidade) que fazem esta diferença!

Relativamente ao assunto: Não vou acresencentar nada para a resolução do problema, até porque alguém que nem aquário tem, devia era estar caladinho e não dar bitaites, mas, ainda assim, cá vai!


Quando pensei em mudar de casa, há uns 4/5 anos atrás, estavamos numa altura em que se começava a falar (cá pelo burgo) de RTN. Eu próprio perdi alguns corais com isso! Toda a gente tinha disto e encontrar um coral que fosse comprado e não tivesse problemas era uma sorte. Nessa mesma altura prometi a mim mesmo que o quário da casa nova iria ser um FOWLR, precisamente porque não estava para andar a comprar corais, para morrerem nos meses seguintes. Infelizmente a casa nova demorou (está ainda a demorar) mais do que eu previa, mas felizmente nestes anos a aquariofilia também evoluiu e a minha decisão alterou-se!

Como já alguns disseram há certo tipo de doenças/pragas/virus/etc... que existem, ponto final! Temos de viver com eles/elas e o melhor a fazer julgo que é canalizar as nossas energias para descobrir como manter essas pragas/doenças estacionárias e estáveis do que tentar erradicar de vez com elas.


Para tentar controlar estas pragas/doenças, vão havendo tópicos e foruns como este que nos ajudam!

só deixo uma pergunta para me matar a curiosidade:
Será que "antigamente" não havia planarias ou nós é que não conheciamos que os corais moriam por causa delas? :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Será que "antigamente" não havia planarias ou nós é que não conheciamos que os corais moriam por causa delas?


Naturalmente, como já aqui afirmaram, havia, lembro-me também de conversar sobre isto com o Nelson há uns valentes anos.
Nós desconheciamos isto e muito mais. Não nos podemos esquecer que é nos últimos 10 anos que o hobby evolui imenso. O mercado dos corais duros, nomeadamente sps´s era muito reduzido, e quanto menos corais tb menos pragas. 
O "antigamente" que falas é relativamente recente, e embora estas pragas, em cativeiro, já tenham sido detectadas há alguns anos, a verdade é que é esta grande proliferação de informação, experimentação e até democratização da aquariofilia marinha na última meia dúzia de anos, que torna o problema tão comum nos dias de hoje.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

 Sr Nelson Pena, bem haja...

 È bom ver-te por cá.

Abraço

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Naturalmente, como já aqui afirmaram, havia, lembro-me também de conversar sobre isto com o Nelson há uns valentes anos.
> Nós desconheciamos isto e muito mais. Não nos podemos esquecer que é nos últimos 10 anos que o hobby evolui imenso. O mercado dos corais duros, nomeadamente sps´s era muito reduzido, e quanto menos corais tb menos pragas. 
> O "antigamente" que falas é relativamente recente, e embora estas pragas, em cativeiro, já tenham sido detectadas há alguns anos, a verdade é que é esta grande proliferação de informação, experimentação e até democratização da aquariofilia marinha na última meia dúzia de anos, que torna o problema tão comum nos dias de hoje.



As planárias já cá andam ha muitos anos. 
Alemães e americanos já as "descobriram" também há muitos anos! Nós como só recentemente crescemos em importações e troca/venda de frags  apercebemo-nos delas muito tarde, mas já cá andam no meio de nós sem sabermos há muito tempo.

Acho, no entanto, que existe um alarmismo exagerado em relação a este assunto! É praticamente impossivel para quem tem o sistema carregado de acroporas de não as introduzir, mesmo que faça quarentena de tudo! Há sempre o perigo de um ovo escapar...

Há imensos exemplos (por cá e por esse mundo fora) de aquários de sucesso com planárias! 
Não é fácil erradica-las ou sequer controla-las, mas é possível com algum trabalho e dedicação e não é preciso desmantelar o aquário todo por causa disso como se vê, sobretudo em foruns americanos, o pessoal a fazer!
Aliás, acho que a principal razão do insucesso de alguns em manter sps, ou neste caso, acroporas não são as planárias mas sim a falta de dedicação que um aquário destes requer e a deficiencia/insuficiencia de material adequado!

Não é facil manter acroporas, ao contrário do que muita gente pensa. Claro que há quem ache que ter uma durante alguns meses, com pouco ou nenhum crescimento e uma cor acastanhada é sucesso. Nada mais errado!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Aliás, acho que a principal razão do insucesso de alguns em manter sps, ou neste caso, acroporas não são as planárias mas sim a falta de dedicação que um aquário destes requer e a deficiencia/insuficiencia de material adequado!


Ora aí é que está! Mas isso levava já para outra discussão. O que é certo, é que a generalidade da malta não se convence disso.

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

César e Paulo, permitam-me discordar dessa vossa opinião!

Há 5/6/7 anos atrás não se houvia falar destas pragas e muita gente, aqui mesmo do forum (Marco, Sérgio, Alexandre, Diogo, eu próprio... :yb665: , etc...), mantinha aquários replectos de SPS's com cores e crescimentos incríveis apenas com TPA's, kalk e escumador!

"Não havia" Zeovits, ballings (apesar do balling não andar muito longe do, já na altura muito conhecido e usdo método das 2 partes do Randy), pellets, vodkas, carbonos, reactores disto e daquilo e o que mais ainda vão inventar, porque para o ano vai certamente nascer um novo "método" qualquer.

Por isso, sim estas pragas (e incluo aqui também RTN e outras "doenças") têm vindo a interferir cada vez mais com a manutenção de um aquário marinho e pessoalmente duvido que seja a maquinaria que resolve o problema!

O que resolve (ou pode ajudar a resolver esta questão dos warms) é fazermos como disse o Carlos - inspecionar cada coral pólipo por pólipo se for caso disso, fazer quarentena de corais e rezar para que nenhnum coral se lembre de se passar da marmita e "apanhar" uma doença ou um "bicho" qualquer da moda! :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Soares

> César e Paulo, permitam-me discordar dessa vossa opinião!
> 
> Há 5/6/7 anos atrás não se houvia falar destas pragas e muita gente, aqui mesmo do forum (Marco, Sérgio, Alexandre, Diogo, eu próprio..., etc...), mantinha aquários replectos de SPS's com cores e crescimentos incríveis apenas com TPA's, kalk e escumador!
> 
> "Não havia" Zeovits, ballings (apesar do balling não andar muito longe do, já na altura muito conhecido e usdo método das 2 partes do Randy), pellets, vodkas, carbonos, reactores disto e daquilo e o que mais ainda vão inventar, porque para o ano vai certamente nascer um novo "método" qualquer.
> 
> Por isso, sim estas pragas (e incluo aqui também RTN e outras "doenças") têm vindo a interferir cada vez mais com a manutenção de um aquário marinho e pessoalmente duvido que seja a maquinaria que resolve o problema!
> 
> O que resolve (ou pode ajudar a resolver esta questão dos warms) é fazermos como disse o Carlos - inspecionar cada coral pólipo por pólipo se for caso disso, fazer quarentena de corais e rezar para que nenhnum coral se lembre de se passar da marmita e "apanhar" uma doença ou um "bicho" qualquer da moda!


Olá Hugo

Há uns anos atrás havia sim aquários com algum sucesso. Mas com os crescimentos e cores em *acroproras* (que no fundo é disso que se trata aqui) que agora se vê, isso não me parece... Nesse sentido acho que o hobby evoluiu. muito.

Mas sabes uma coisa? Um dos segredos, disseste-o! TPA! Não havia ballings nem zeovits e afins, mas havia a preocupação em fazer TPA regulares o que por si só é uma grande ajuda. O pessoal agora fia-se nos escumadores XPTO-para-32-vezes-a-capacidade-do-meu-aquário e não faz TPA. 
A diferença é que há uns anos, pessoal como tu já sabia da sua importância e fazia-as.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Também é uma grande verdade sim senhor!!!
No limite consegue-se manter um aquário sem qualquer equipamento, só com TPA's, aliás há alguns exemplos desses em nanos, só não o há em aquários maiores precisamente devido ao trabalho que dá!

TPA's estão para o aquário, como a água natural está para a nossa saúde!
Parece que não faz nada, mas resolve (praticamente) tudo! :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> César e Paulo, permitam-me discordar dessa vossa opinião!
> 
> Há 5/6/7 anos atrás não se houvia falar destas pragas e muita gente, aqui mesmo do forum (Marco, Sérgio, Alexandre, Diogo, eu próprio..., etc...), mantinha aquários replectos de SPS's com cores e crescimentos incríveis apenas com TPA's, kalk e escumador!
> 
> "Não havia" Zeovits, ballings (apesar do balling não andar muito longe do, já na altura muito conhecido e usdo método das 2 partes do Randy), pellets, vodkas, carbonos, reactores disto e daquilo e o que mais ainda vão inventar, porque para o ano vai certamente nascer um novo "método" qualquer.
> 
> Por isso, sim estas pragas (e incluo aqui também RTN e outras "doenças") têm vindo a interferir cada vez mais com a manutenção de um aquário marinho e pessoalmente duvido que seja a maquinaria que resolve o problema!
> 
> O que resolve (ou pode ajudar a resolver esta questão dos warms) é fazermos como disse o Carlos - inspecionar cada coral pólipo por pólipo se for caso disso, fazer quarentena de corais e rezar para que nenhnum coral se lembre de se passar da marmita e "apanhar" uma doença ou um "bicho" qualquer da moda!


Olá Hugo,

Parece-me que não estás a discordar em nada. Nunca afirmei que se falava e conhecia de forma generalizada estas pragas, apenas que estavam identificadas (principalmente noutros mercados) e, pontualmente, era tema de conversa entre aquariofilistas mais informados.

Uma coisa é certa, há 9 ou 10 anos atrás (é a altura a que me estou a referir), poucos ou nenhuns aquários, tinham populações tão densas de corais duros, principalmente acroporas, como nos últimos 4 ou 5 anos, mas nem de perto nem de longe.
É até fácil verificares isto nos aquários do mês dos nossos colegas no Reefcentral, observando o tipo de população que compõe os aquários à medida que recuas no tempo.


Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

a questão das planarias é como outros tipos de coisas 

um tipo fica cheio de medo de meter ozonizador porque é uma coisa que pode causar cancro,e fuma 2 maços de tabaco por dia sem problemas :yb624:  :yb624: 

no mundo dos sps as planarias tem mais problemas com nós, do que nós com elas

porque sinceramente o pessoal consegue matar sps mais rapido do que elas as conseguem comer :yb624:  :yb624: 

foi uma brincadeira que me lembrou mas é muito perto da verdade,e ai é que está o problema :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Permitam-me discordar... os AEFW não andam assim há tanto tempo entre nós, como dizem. E digo-o com uma certeza, antigamente os SPS podiam morrer mais do que agora, mas uma coisa é certa - as taxas de crescimento dos sobreviventes eram muito maiores!

Eu e o Nelson Pena em 2008 ou 2009, passamos horas a fio à procura na Internet por informação sobre AEFW... e encontramos muito pouca coisa sobre o assunto. Havia menções a flatworms nos tópicos de RedBugs e um ou outro tópico a falar em flatworms, mas tudo muito no ar. 

Digam-me o que disserem, eu lembro-me de como uma Acropora crescia antigamente e como cresce agora. Um bom exemplo disso é o aquário do Basaloco. Excelentes cores, mas aqui há uns tempos estava com poucos crescimentos. Assim que começou a livrar-se das planarias, notou-se logo algumas acroporas a crescer imenso. 

Este problema é um grande problema para mim, pelo esforço e perseverança que exige ao aquarista. Como o César disse e bem, basta um "ovo" e há ameaça da praga voltar. É uma luta muito inglória.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ricardo! brincando um bocado contigo, em 2008 não eras tão bom a pesquisar como hoje!!!

O post de Melev na reef central ja data de 2006 e tem centenas de posts... Aqui e Aqui tambem

Em 2007 mandei eu vir dos estados unidos o Fluke Tabs, que só consegui desbloquear da alfandega com a ajuda do Duarte Araujo!!!  :yb624: 

Desde essa altura que dou sempre banho a todos os corais e frags que entram no aquário tendo tido resultados muito bons! Para não dizer excelentes.

Os ovos são realmente o problema, que pode ser diminuido se retirarmos os corais da base... e não colocarmos a base no aquário, obtive tambem muito bons resultados no tratamento de nudibranqueos.

Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
Este estudo versa mais as montipora, mas aponta para ser uma realação hospedeiro/parasita regulada pela temperatura ou fortemente infulenciada pela temperatura ambiente.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Olá!
> 
> Ricardo! brincando um bocado contigo, em 2008 não eras tão bom a pesquisar como hoje!!!
> 
> O post de Melev na reef central ja data de 2006 e tem centenas de posts... Aqui e Aqui tambem


Olá Heitor,

Mas então achas que em 2008 havia muita informação sobre o assunto? Achas que os AEFW existem há muito mais tempo? Para além disso, eu não disse que não encontrei... disse que encontrei poucos.  :Big Grin: .
E sim... esse do Melev foi talvez o primeiro tópico sobre este género de pragas (2006, portanto!)

Em relação aos Fluke Tabs, nunca experimentei, mas o que ouvi dizer é que só mata Red Bugs e Nudibranquios, que não faz nada aos AEFW. Dada a tua experiência, qual é a tua opinião?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> Permitam-me discordar... os AEFW não andam assim há tanto tempo entre nós, como dizem. E digo-o com uma certeza, antigamente os SPS podiam morrer mais do que agora, mas uma coisa é certa - as taxas de crescimento dos sobreviventes eram muito maiores!


ricardo meu amigo permita-me discordar da tua discordância :Coradoeolhos: 

(ainda vou dar poeta)

em 2007 tive um dos melhores aquarios de sps que se via pela net

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....-11-2006/page8

como deves perfeitamente lembrar morreu tudo sem explicação lógica

ainda hoje não faço ideia do que se passou,mas uma coisa tenho a certeza aquele aquario era pura sorte
porque simplesmente quando as coisas começaram a correr mal e tendo procurado ajuda tanto na net como pelos amigos ditos entendidos

nunca um deles me disse a coisa mais lógica e básica (quais os valores do testes do teu aquario)

hoje tenho ideia que aquilo morreu tudo de fome,os crescimentos que tive sempre se basearam no mais básico, brutas trocas de agua
chegou a um ponto que simplesmente não chegava face aos crescimentos,tendo eu na altura um reactor de cálcio metido a trabalhar as 3 pancadas onde nem fazia ideia de como o regular

testes, a coisa mais básica de hoje ninguém fazia

acho que devemos pensar menos no passado e mais no futuro,pois as lembranças de como se passou irá ser sempre muito ingrato tentar comparar seja o que for

(como é que é :SbSourire19:  ouvi dizer que já podemos começar a planear o teu proximo)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> ricardo meu amigo permita-me discordar da tua discordância


Pá... não vi nada que discordasse do que eu disse. Aliás, acho que até me dás razão... não achas que nessa altura de 2007, era mais fácil manter SPS do que é hoje? Não estou a dizer que na altura tivesses melhor SPS, só estou a dizer é que parecia mais fácil. Nós mantínhamos SPS sem "saber ler, nem escrever". Agora com esta porra destas pragas, temos de andar sempre de olho nas acroporas e com crescimentos fracos.

Eu só discordo de dois pontos: a) Dizerem que os AEFW são uma coisa que já existe há imenso tempo (antes de 2007-2008 em Portugal) .... Duvido. b) é fácil controlar as planarias - não acho.

(parece que sim... daqui a 2 meses já tem de ter água outra vez... eheh...)

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ricardo :Olá: , quando falei há 9 ou 10 anos atrás, referia-me, concretamente, à pouca quantidade de aquários densamente povoados de sps´s e não de nenhum assunto relacionado com planárias, em resposta, aliás, a um dos pontos da intervenção do Hugo.
Quando falei da existência de relatos e identificação de planárias, reportei-me a 2005/2006, que é a altura em que lentamente se começa a discutir incidentes com esta praga.

Houve aqui alguma mistura de assuntos e datas....parece-me.


Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Pá... não vi nada que discordasse do que eu disse. Aliás, acho que até me dás razão... não achas que nessa altura de 2007, era mais fácil manter SPS do que é hoje? Não estou a dizer que na altura tivesses melhor SPS, só estou a dizer é que parecia mais fácil. Nós mantínhamos SPS sem "saber ler, nem escrever". Agora com esta porra destas pragas, temos de andar sempre de olho nas acroporas e com crescimentos fracos.
> 
> Eu só discordo de dois pontos: a) Dizerem que os AEFW são uma coisa que já existe há imenso tempo (antes de 2007-2008 em Portugal) .... Duvido. b) é fácil controlar as planarias - não acho.
> 
> (parece que sim... daqui a 2 meses já tem de ter água outra vez... eheh...)


Pois... é neste sentido que quiz fazer a mnha intervenção! Concordo com isto que o Ricardo diz: era mais fácil manter SPS's do que é agora. Não me recordo de haver (muitas) mortes de SPS's. Podiam não crescer, podiam se castanhos, mas não morriam. Hoje SPS's a definhar é mato!

Lanço mais uma para a fogueira:
Nao poderá ter que ver com o tamanho dos SPS's também?

Eu lembro-me que nós mandávamos vir uma caixa deles, colónias mãe e depois dividiamos, mas não dividiamos com os tamanhos que hoje vejo. Coisas minúsculas, que mal se percebe o que são...

Estou tentado a dizer que aquilo a que hoje chamam de colónia mãe, era o que nós chamáva-mos de muda! Já para não falar no preço, mas isso é para outros carnavais...

Acontece nos humanos, acontece nos próprios peixes, acontece no mundo animal (e vegetal em alguns casos) em geral: A fase de "bebé"/juvenil é a mais complexa de atravessar. É onde há mais stress, onde há mais variáveis que podem afectar a vida, etc...
Se calhar estas "mudinhas" são muito frágeis e qualquer coisa por mínima que seja as afecta.

Será que o tamanho que hoje se vê de algumas mudas não pode também ser um factor a ter em conta na manutenção de SPS's?

----------


## Heitor Simões

> Olá Heitor,
> 
> Mas então achas que em 2008 havia muita informação sobre o assunto? Achas que os AEFW existem há muito mais tempo? Para além disso, eu não disse que não encontrei... disse que encontrei poucos. .
> E sim... esse do Melev foi talvez o primeiro tópico sobre este género de pragas (2006, portanto!)
> 
> Em relação aos Fluke Tabs, nunca experimentei, mas o que ouvi dizer é que só mata Red Bugs e Nudibranquios, que não faz nada aos AEFW. Dada a tua experiência, qual é a tua opinião?


Sim, Ricardo no post que escrevi, disse que desde 2007 que me andava a preocupar com isso, disse tambem que acompanhei na altura o post do Melev que deve ser dos maiores post da reefcentral(e dos melhores). em 2008 ja havia muita informação... aliás já havia em 2006.

Quantos de nós não vimos acontecerem coisas como, mortes subitas de corais??? cedo isso me preocupou, era ver as Echinatas, as Eflorences, e as tão apetitosas e bonitas Válidas a serem consumidas de um momento para o outro.

Qual a explicação? Era o RTN como sendo uma fatalidade...

Gostava tambem de te dizer que na altura o ke se utilizava eram os banhos em betadine, que não surtiam grande efeito.

Falando do fluke tabs, por exeperiencia própria elimina toda a bicharada que venha, só não elimina ovos, dai o facto de primordialmente devermos tirar as bases dos corais sempre que possível. Inclusive já consegui parar RTN em corais. 

Ultimamente não tenho tido necessidade de utilizar, mas ja me aconteceu um coral começar com um surto de RTN, tirei o coral dei-lhe um banho, 4 litros de água / 1 comprimido e uma bombinha a fazer circular, colocar o coral ao fim de 1 hora no aquário sem partir o coral, se ele se aguentar ao fim de 5 6 dias então cortar o coral para eliminar a parte morta.

Recomendo vivamente a utilização, ja agora se alguem tiver familiares nos EUA não me importava que me arranjassem 1 caixa que a minha está a acabar. lol!!!!

Como ultimo conselho, sugiro a utilização em todos os sistemas dos seguintes peixes, Yelow Coris, Six line, Leopard Wrasse, como estes peixes são paraquedistas e volta e meia saltam, sempre que saltarem haver logo a preocupação de subtituir...

Relativamente aos ovos ... esse é o grande problema, normalmente eles estão nas partes de baixo  ou buracos das bases de corais, devemos inspeccionar bem, com uma lupa, escovar as bases com uma escova de dentes, assim minimizamos os riscos...ah e rezar tambem  :yb663: .

Se tivermos uma praga destas num aquário, o que eu fazia???, Tirava todas as acroporas, só as acroporas, dava-lhes um banho de fluke tabs e colocava essas acroporas em aquário de quarentena durante 3 semanas e ia dando vários banhos nas acroporas, enquanto isso no aquário principal os ovos eclodiam e os flat worms por falta de alimento morriam, eles só comem acroporas, nao me importava se as acros perdessem cor no aquário de quarentena, quando as voltasse a colocar no aquario principal elas ganham cor novamente.

Fiquem bem!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Quantos de nós não vimos acontecerem coisas como, mortes subitas de corais??? cedo isso me preocupou, era ver as Echinatas, as Eflorences, e as tão apetitosas e bonitas Válidas a serem consumidas de um momento para o outro.


Heitor,

Concordo em absoluto com tudo o que disseste, excepto numa coisa - nunca vi os AEFW causarem RTN. No máximo, o coral fica castanho, desbotado, cheio de marcas tipo "dentadas" e só aí é que entra em RTN. Mas até lá, já passou por muita coisa. 

Aliás, a única coisa boa que os AEFW têm é matar devagarinho... Eh eh!
Ao contrário de infecções bacterianas ou até mesmo por vírus, que podem causar RTN ou mortes em "banda". O Machado de Sousa fez uma palestra excelente sobre isso, que eu tive oportunidade de assistir em duas ocasiões diferentes. 

Há muitas causas possíveis de RTN, mas habitualmente não conto os AEFW como uma delas.

Um abraço,

----------


## Miguel Reis

Só tenho pena duma coisa.
 Tanta gente familiarizada e entendida há tantos anos com este problema, foi preciso aqui o Miguelinho ficar sem umas acros pró caso vir ao de cima.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bom dia!

Sim Ricardo, eu ja vi acontecerem as duas coisas, RTN e STN, se for numa echinata morre em dois dias... mas de qualquer forma tens razão na maior parte dos casos é uma morte lenta.

Miguel, não se trata de entendidos há muito ou pouco tempo, trata-se de viver experiencias, trata-se de não aceitar fatalidades sem ler sobre elas e procurar explicações.

----------


## Miguel Reis

A partilha e troca de experiencias aqui no fórum é sempre enriquecedor quer para quem publica quer para quem lê as aventuras e desventuras dos outros. Todos sabem que sempre partilhei todas as fatalidades das minhas experiencias, planarias, mortes de peixes em massa sem explicação, baixos nutrientes… Mas há membros que é só maravilhas, metem leucosternon com achilles, zanclus e mais zanclus, anjos com lps, corais e mais corais, fotografias lindíssimas são postadas nos dias em que as coisas chegam a casa, e depois? Ninguém sabe!

Não acredito que as planarias vivam por cá á muito tempo, como já foi dito á 6 ou 7 anos atrás mantínhamos acroporas em condições que agora vemos que eram miseráveis e elas lá se aguentavam, cheguei a ter uma colónia de acropora valida que me foi oferecida pelo Ricardo que depois em 2008 dei ao Nelson e acabou por vir parar ao meu aquário e morrer com planarias. Também tenho ideia que muita gente que fala das planarias muito provavelmente ainda hoje as vê e não sabe o que está  a ver. Mas uma coisa é certa não imagino nos nossos dias, uma acropora valida dar as voltas que esta deu em tantos anos, sem o mínimo de control de pragas e sobreviver 5 ou 6 anos, o que me leva a ter a certeza que as planarias no nosso mercado são um problema recente.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Taxonomy and life history of the Acropora-eating flatworm Amakusaplana acroporae nov. sp. (Polycladida: Prosthiostomidae)

Boa leitura ... 

Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: ... esta é inofensiva e gosta de sardinhas

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

O problema existe e todos sabemos quem ajudou as planarias a se espanharem por n aquarios no nosso pais, mas o mal já foi feito e isso já não há nada a fazer.
Temos é que pensar no futuro, e tomar medidas para que não se espalhe mais, porque comparar planarias com pulgas é de doidos (parece que não aprenderam nada nestes anos todos).
Já tive cães em casa dos meus pais e digo por expriencia propria apanhar pulgas não é nada agradavel pelo contrario.

É verdade que havia morte de SPS no passado e muitas das vezes não se conhecia a causa "a culpa era quase sempre do caranguejo", podia ser planarias ou as más condições do aquario, mas nos ultimos 3 anos os relatos de planarias aumentaram isso é verdade.

Quando apareceu os 1ºs casos relatados aqui de nudibranquios das montiporas "Rui Ferreira de Almeida e Diogo Lopes" todo o pessoal se ajudou e começamos a tomar mais cuidado onde se comprava as montiporas e a passa las a pente fino e mesmo assim hoje em dia á membros que ainda apanham por pensarem que só acontece aos outros, (como o virus da HIV/AIDS).

É um problema grave e dificil de se resolver mas se continuarem a olhar para ele como uma praga de caracois, nunca se consegue chegar a lado nenhum.


Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Olá companheiros.
> 
> O problema existe e todos sabemos quem ajudou as planarias a se espanharem por n aquarios no nosso pais, mas o mal já foi feito e isso já não há nada a fazer.
> Temos é que pensar no futuro, e tomar medidas para que não se espalhe mais, porque comparar planarias com pulgas é de doidos (parece que não aprenderam nada nestes anos todos).
> Já tive cães em casa dos meus pais e digo por expriencia propria apanhar pulgas não é nada agradavel pelo contrario.
> 
> É verdade que havia morte de SPS no passado e muitas das vezes não se conhecia a causa "a culpa era quase sempre do caranguejo", podia ser planarias ou as más condições do aquario, mas nos ultimos 3 anos os relatos de planarias aumentaram isso é verdade.
> 
> Quando apareceu os 1ºs casos relatados aqui de nudibranquios das montiporas "Rui Ferreira de Almeida e Diogo Lopes" todo o pessoal se ajudou e começamos a tomar mais cuidado onde se comprava as montiporas e a passa las a pente fino e mesmo assim hoje em dia á membros que ainda apanham por pensarem que só acontece aos outros, (como o virus da HIV/AIDS).
> ...


Eu não sei... Refereste a alguém ou a alguma entidade/loja/exportador em particular Rogério?
Acho que todos sabem que quem ajudou as planárias a espalharem-se pelo país fomos todos nós!! Quem oferece, compra, troca e vende frags! 
Acho que era inevitável com a evolução do hobby nesse sentido nos últimos anos...

----------


## Heitor Simões

> A partilha e troca de experiencias aqui no fórum é sempre enriquecedor quer para quem publica quer para quem lê as aventuras e desventuras dos outros. Todos sabem que sempre partilhei todas as fatalidades das minhas experiencias, planarias, mortes de peixes em massa sem explicação, baixos nutrientes Mas há membros que é só maravilhas, metem leucosternon com achilles, zanclus e mais zanclus, anjos com lps, corais e mais corais, fotografias lindíssimas são postadas nos dias em que as coisas chegam a casa, e depois? Ninguém sabe!


Miguel, concordo contigo no aspecto em que há pessoas pouco dedicados ao hobbie, que nao se preocupam que os animais morram, concordo tambem, que existem pessoas que só trabalham para a fotografia...

Não concordo, quando falas em Achilles com Leucosternon... Na zona centro conheço duas pessoas que mantem Achiles com Leucosternon, mais conheço um aquário que tem 2 Sohal e 3 Leucosternon num aquário de 1,5  metros, com Flavenses Zanculus e todos de boa saúde... Tambem conheço quem mantenha Borboletas em aquários com corais, Conheço quem mantenha anjos com corais, mas anjos sem serem da familia Geniachantus, existem imensas experiências que devem ser vistas na Reefcentral. Sinceramente não percebi porque chamas-te este tema aqui para o teu post.





> Não acredito que as planarias vivam por cá á muito tempo, como já foi dito á 6 ou 7 anos atrás mantínhamos acroporas em condições que agora vemos que eram miseráveis e elas lá se aguentavam, cheguei a ter uma colónia de acropora valida que me foi oferecida pelo Ricardo que depois em 2008 dei ao Nelson e acabou por vir parar ao meu aquário e morrer com planarias. Também tenho ideia que muita gente que fala das planarias muito provavelmente ainda hoje as vê e não sabe o que está  a ver. Mas uma coisa é certa não imagino nos nossos dias, uma acropora valida dar as voltas que esta deu em tantos anos, sem o mínimo de control de pragas e sobreviver 5 ou 6 anos, o que me leva a ter a certeza que as planarias no nosso mercado são um problema recente.
> 
> Abraço


Tambem não concordo, as planárias no nosso mercado não são um problema recente, Tens aqui relatos e posts , como o post do Tiago Garcia que o Paulo Oliveira ja aqui falou sobre ele, e como te disse aqui no post ja em 2007 eu comprei medicamentos para prevenir o problema.

Rogério, devias ser mais claro, e não deixar as coisas no ar.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Pessoalmente e olhando para os meus últimos post's acho uma estupidez estarmos a tentar discutir em que ano apareceram os AEFW. Peço desculpa por poluir o tópico com preciosismos. 

Heitor... Sei que passaste por muito no teu último aquário, principalmente com as Acroporas e  deves ter aprendido imenso. Clickei aí na tua assinatura, mas não encontro um post de como está o aquário agora. Dentro de um mês e 20 dias (já estou em contagem decrescente), vou remontar o meu e gostava de tirar umas ideias, especialmente de pessoal que já passou por estes problemas. 




> O problema existe e todos sabemos quem ajudou as planarias a se espanharem por n aquarios no nosso pais, mas o mal já foi feito e isso já não há nada a fazer.


Rogério,

"Todos sabemos?" Eu não sei  :Big Grin:  

Eu não sei se há alguém, ou se fomos todos, duvido muito que haja culpas de alguém. Até porque como foi dito aqui, mesmo as acroporas importadas trazem bicho. 
Mas mesmo fazendo um "suponhamos" ( :Big Grin: ), duvido que existisse alguém que estivesse premeditadamente a espalhar esta praga pelos nossos aquários.
Na minha opinião, é também uma perda de tempo estar à procura de quem começou com esta praga.


Finalmente, tenho falado bastante com o Carlos Mota e com o Carlos Basaloco sobre esta praga. De certa forma, a viagem deles à Alemanha deixou-me um pouco mais descansado. Porque apesar disto ser uma praga lixada, parece que com perseverança e dedicação se consegue erradicar isto e não é preciso medidas muito drásticas.

Mas mais importante, acho a troca de impressões, colocar fotos, etc. aqui no fórum fundamental. Nós trocamos muitos frags entre nós, com lojistas, com criadores, etc. Se controlarmos rapidamente o problema, todos ficamos a ganhar.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Pessoalmente e olhando para os meus últimos post's acho uma estupidez estarmos a tentar discutir em que ano apareceram os AEFW. Peço desculpa por poluir o tópico com preciosismos.


Nem mais!
Este tópico é para falar sobre como identificar e lidar com as planárias. Não interessa estar aqui a culpar A,B ou C porque como já disse a culpa não é de ninguém.

Ricardo, eu também já cheguei á conclusão que apesar de ser uma dor de cabeça, não é necessariamente o fim do mundo e pode-se controla-las ou até irradica-las, embora eu, pessoalmente, acho isso impossível para quem tem dezenas de acroporas num sistema já maturado e com colónias grandes. 

Agora, como o Basaloco disse, elas estão por todo o lado, até na Alemanha em grandes importadores e distribuidores.  E agora? Deixamos de as manter? Fazemos quarentena a TODOS os corais? (só assim se tem a certeza) Desmantelamos o aquário? Como já disse, acho que há um alarmismo exagerado sobre este assunto por cá... Mas é só a minha opinião...

----------


## Miguel Reis

> Não concordo, quando falas em Achilles com Leucosternon... Na zona centro conheço duas pessoas que mantem Achiles com Leucosternon, mais conheço um aquário que tem 2 Sohal e 3 Leucosternon num aquário de 1,5  metros, com Flavenses Zanculus e todos de boa saúde... Tambem conheço quem mantenha Borboletas em aquários com corais, Conheço quem mantenha anjos com corais, mas anjos sem serem da familia Geniachantus, existem imensas experiências que devem ser vistas na Reefcentral. Sinceramente não percebi porque chamas-te este tema aqui para o teu post.



Não sei qual é a tua dúvida? Como escrevi antes tenho pena que as pessoas não partilhem o que lhes acontece, ou melhor, tenho pena que as pessoas não partilhem a coisas más que lhes acontece só as boas. Dei esses exemplos como poderia ter dado outros.

Em 2007 chegaste mesmo a ter as planarias nas tuas acroporas ou usas o Fluke Tabs so para prevenção? Com a tua bagagem e experiencias com certeza nos podes ajudar. 

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

As planarias existem a muito como vocês sabem, mas so nos ultimos 2 anos é que se começou a falar mais sobre essa praga! Por isso acredito que ninguem pode ser responsavel pelo facto delas andarem por ai nos nossos aquários! Agora o facto de ter planarias não quer dizer que é o fim do aquário, como já ouvi alguem dizer que morreu tudo numa noite, isso parece-me rediculo! Eu já tive problemas graves com planarias, cheguei mesmo a tirar todas as acroporas do aquários e fazer quarentena e dipps, foi uma estupidez, porque o que não morreu no aquário enquanto tinha planarias foi morrer com os dipps consecutivos ( Echinatas principalmente). Neste momento optei por não tirar nenhum coral fora para fazer dipps, simplesmente faço uma inspecção semanal  com uma pipeta e observo bem o comportameto do coral ( como ele cresce, falta de tecido, polipos recolhidos,cor, etc,etc...)! Acho que o ponto nº 1 é saber conhecer bem os nossos corais e intervir quando observamos alguma coisa de estranho. 
Eu tenho planárias, isso eu sei, porque volta e meia la encontro uma ou outra com a pipeta, mas sinceramente estou um pouco a cagar nelas, e é o melhor a fazer! Tenho é que manter o aquário com as melhores condições para os corais, porquc se o aquário não tiver as condições ideias para o coral, ele fica fraco e ai não se safa das planárias, por isso o problema por vezes tambem pode estar no sistema em si!
Como sabem, devido ao excesso de crescimentos volta e meia faço uns frags, os frags são todos inspeccinados antes de sair de minhã casa, mas se esse frag leva alguma planaria ou se leva um ovo debaixo da base do coral por vezes é muito complicado para controlar. O mesmo acontece precisamente quando somos nós a comprar numa loja, que na maior parte delas nem sequer quer saber se tem planarias ou não!! E quando me dizem assim numa loja "os meus corais não têm praga nenhuma", é meio passo para não comprar la nada nessa loja! 

O que faço quando compro um coral!! Inspecciono o coral ao promenor, se possivel coloco num aquário a parte se tiver dúvidas! Se necessarário faço um dipp (Melafix por ser o menos agressivo) para ver se sai alguma coisa, e caso saia pego na rebarbadeira e corto a base fora! Agora quando vejo que um coral parece estar bem, simplesmente utilizo a pipeta para inspeccionar a ver se esta tudo bem e coloco no sitema! Mas quem me garante que esse coral que parecia estar bem não trazia meia dúzia de ovos na base!!!Ninguem, e supostamente vieio de um lojista que diz não ter pragas, mas azar do caraças estavam meia dúzia de ovos escondidos nuna cavidade da base!!Azar do caraças não é! De quem é a culpa?? Logico que é do logista que dizia ter tudo limpinho de pragas, que só faltava estrelizar os corais!!! Por isso não faz sentido estar-mos a incriminar ninguem!

Enfim! A praga existe, por acaso é só de planarias, amanhã ha um desgraçado qualquer que compra um coral XXL que vem com RED BUGS e sem saber oferece, troca ou vende uns frags a meio Portugal! Ai meus amigos, sim podemos dizer bye-bye as nossas pecinhas maravilhosas porque desconheço solução para essas devoradoras! Bem pelo menos deixa-mos de ter problemas com planárias, porque para quem não sabe os RED BUGS comem as planarias carnivoras que tanto falamos e tememos!

Deixo uma foto que resolvi tirar agora mesmo para poderem observar que os corais que tenho são os mesmos que tinha a 6 meses, 12 meses, 18 meses! Por isso o unico coral que perdi com as planárias foi um Acropora Efflorescens que acabei por matar por estar farto de tirar o coral fora para fazer dipp. Hoje,se soubesse nunca tinha tirado essa coral! 



Não estou a desvalorizar o potencial predador de Acroporas que é (AEFW), mas se tiverem os corais em plena saude e com as condições ideais no sistema, acreditem que conseguem vencer a praga, não erradica-la do sistema mas controla com  alguma facilidade! 

Ps- Só quero acrescentar que mantenho a Acropora Valida gentilmente cedida pelo Joaquim Galinhas, Acropora Solitariensis e algumas Milleporas que segundo dizem são os corais petisco das AEFW!

Desculpaem a desarrumação do aquário e qualidade da foto,ehehehehe
Abraço amigos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ninguém "pegou" na minha pergunta do tamanho de algumas mudas que se vêm por aí hoje em dia, mas eu deixo mais uma:

Estes AEFW, só podem entrar no aquário através directamente dos corais (seja em ovo ou já adulto) ou pode entrar, de uma outra forma qualquer? Peixes?!?!?!? Água natural?!??!?!?!? Invertebrados ?!?!?!?!? Rocha viva !?!?!?!?!? :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Ninguém "pegou" na minha pergunta do tamanho de algumas mudas que se vêm por aí hoje em dia, mas eu deixo mais uma:
> 
> Estes AEFW, só podem entrar no aquário através directamente dos corais (seja em ovo ou já adulto) ou pode entrar, de uma outra forma qualquer? Peixes?!?!?!? Água natural?!??!?!?!? Invertebrados ?!?!?!?!? Rocha viva !?!?!?!?!?



Olá Hugo,

Eu entendo pouco do assunto, mas segundo o que sei as AEFW alimentam exclusivamente de Acroporas! Logico que podem vir numa rocha, mas é preciso ter muito azar, isso porque são preciso 7 dias para os ovos eclodirem! O mesmo acontece com a planária em si, se ela estiver na rocha é porque estava a caminho de alguma colonia, logo mais uma vez era preciso grande azar! 
Atravez dos peixes acho que é ainda menoa provavel!! 
Se quiseres acabar com as planárias no teu aquário, basta tirares todas as Acroporas do aquário durante 7/8 semanas que elas acabam por morrer de fome!

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ok, perguntei isto também pela tua afirmação que inspecionas os corais todas as semanas. Mas porque fazes novas introduções ou...

Porque se um sistema estiver maturado sem planarias e sem introduções, vamos dizer há 3 meses, a partida não temos nem vamos ter planarias (se não introduzirmos mais nenhum coral, claro está!), é assim?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Pois, ai esta um probelma grande!! É complicado chegares a uma loja que acaba de receber umas beals peças e resistires! Sabes como é, existe sempre um espaço para mais uma peça linda que a muito procuras, e acredita que isso pode ser o fim do aquário caso essa peça esteja infectada com alguma praga seja ela planária ou red bug! Isso é um vicio do caraças e o dificel por vezes é fechar o aquário!!!

O que faço é muito simples! Pego numa pipeta e burrifo o coral, faço isso de varios angulos! E se sair alguma planária desse coral, inspecciono o coral com mais cuidado porque é bem provavel que tenha mais algum! A minhã experência diz-me que eles parecem funcionar tipo em manada, onde encontrares 1 planária grande, quase de certeza que mais virão atrás no mesmo coral!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bom dia!

Miguel, Nunca tive nenhuma praga de planárias carnivoras, uso o fluke tab por prevenção, mas ja comprei corais e frags com todo tipo de bicharada. O que me levou há uns anos a ler o post do Melev foi o facto de me morrer uma acropora válida sem uma explicação lógica.

Ricardo, o meu aquário já não é esse da assinatura pois por motivos profissionais tive que mudar de habitação, o meu actual aquário nao está aqui no forum nenhuma imagem.

Tenho de alterar a assinatura.  :yb624:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Eu não sei... Refereste a alguém ou a alguma entidade/loja/exportador em particular Rogério?
> Acho que todos sabem que quem ajudou as planárias a espalharem-se pelo país fomos todos nós!! Quem oferece, compra, troca e vende frags! 
> Acho que era inevitável com a evolução do hobby nesse sentido nos últimos anos...


Olá Cesar.

Uma coisa é vender e não saber que temos planarias, outra é saber que temos e não avisarmos os clientes que a acropora que lhe estamos a comprar pode ter planarias, foi o que aconteceu a um amigo meu que comprou um coral XL por 120€ que vinha carregado de planarias como nada fez (porque confiava nessa pessoa) e num mes e como foi em pleno Verão as planarias mutiplicaram se e comeram tudo o que era acroporas deixando os resto (3 ou 4 corais ) se isto não é grave como disse o Carlos Basaloco "pois cada um tem direito a ter a sua opnião".

Não temos que arranjar culpados porque todos nós temos um pouco de culpa ( por confiar a quem estamos a comprar e nada fazer ) mas sim tentar mos criar uma rotina nas nossas compras para evitar que se espalhe mais como o ex que o Carlos basaloco.




> O que faço quando compro um coral!! Inspecciono o coral ao promenor, se possivel coloco num aquário a parte se tiver dúvidas! Se necessarário faço um dipp (Melafix por ser o menos agressivo) para ver se sai alguma coisa, e caso saia pego na rebarbadeira e corto a base fora! Agora quando vejo que um coral parece estar bem, simplesmente utilizo a pipeta para inspeccionar a ver se esta tudo bem e coloco no sitema! 
> Abraço amigos


E ter alguns destes peixes no nossos sistemas para ajudar a controlar a praga se alguma vez apanharmos.



> Macropharyngodon bipartitus
> Macropharyngodon meleagris
> Halichoeres chrysus
> Halichoeres marginatus 
> 
> Não existem relatos de peixes que resolvam o problema, mas acreditasse que esses são os mais indicados.







> A partilha e troca de experiencias aqui no fórum é sempre enriquecedor quer para quem publica quer para quem lê as aventuras e desventuras dos outros. Todos sabem que sempre partilhei todas as fatalidades das minhas experiencias, planarias, mortes de peixes em massa sem explicação, baixos nutrientes… Mas há membros que é só maravilhas, metem leucosternon com achilles, zanclus e mais zanclus, anjos com lps, corais e mais corais, fotografias lindíssimas são postadas nos dias em que as coisas chegam a casa, e depois? Ninguém sabe!
> 
> Não acredito que as planarias vivam por cá á muito tempo, como já foi dito á 6 ou 7 anos atrás mantínhamos acroporas em condições que agora vemos que eram miseráveis e elas lá se aguentavam, cheguei a ter uma colónia de acropora valida que me foi oferecida pelo Ricardo que depois em 2008 dei ao Nelson e acabou por vir parar ao meu aquário e morrer com planarias. Também tenho ideia que muita gente que fala das planarias muito provavelmente ainda hole as vê e não sabe o que está  a ver. Mas uma coisa é certa não imagino nos nossos dias, uma acropora valida dar as voltas que esta deu em tantos anos, sem o mínimo de control de pragas e sobreviver 5 ou 6 anos, o que me leva a ter a certeza que as planarias no nosso mercado são um problema recente.
> Abraço


Olá Miguel.

Podemos ter todos os peixe que queremos temos é que ter condições e saber introduzir los no aquario para evitar mortes por cortes causadas pelo outros peixes.
Tens aqui um ex.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ZH1zrjEzqnk





> Rogério, devias ser mais claro, e não deixar as coisas no ar.
> Fiquem bem.


Olá Heitor.

São conversas de café com amigos do hobby acho que não devo colocar aqui nomes porque se não sou fuzilado.


Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Meus amigos,

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos num dos tópicos do Pedro Nuno Ferreira, com o título "reprodução de corais no mundo da língua portuguesa", datado de Fevereiro de 2008,  portanto há quase 4 anos, e reparei que já nessa altura eu alertava o pessoal para a necessidade de fazermos quarentena dos corais para controlarmos as planárias:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post108820 

O que acontece é que temos sempre tendência a facilitar e a pensar que os azares só acontecem aos outros... 



As páginas tantas, no mesmo tópico, à pergunta 5 do Pedro Nuno  "*Que regras a cumprir aplicam/consideram imperativas*?" respondi:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post107726

Repesquei o tópico do Pedro Nuno só para relembrar que o problema das planárias já vem, pelo menos, de Fevereiro de 2008...

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas,
Sim, tambem tenho ideia de mais ao menos nessa altura ajudar o Nelson de pipeta na mão a apanhar planarias, na altura pensei que era trenguisse dele... mas hoje, concordo quando ele me dizia que aquilo era a pior mer** que um aquario podia ter.

O que me deixa triste é que ja passaram 4 anos e o combate ás planarias continua muito igual...

Abraço
Miguel Reis

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

sr.miguel
podes vir buscar a acropora completamente recuperada e já em crescimento

vê se trazes ai umas  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: para pagares o alojamento e recuperação







> O que me deixa triste é que ja passaram 4 anos e o combate ás planarias continua muito igual...


estas enganado  :Coradoeolhos:  hoje em dia conhecemos a peste e sabemos identificar e temos tratamento,só se deixa morrer acroporas por desmazelo e outras tanta variantes que nada tem haver com a bicharada

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> boas
> 
> sr.miguel
> podes vir buscar a acropora completamente recuperada e já em crescimento
> 
> vê se trazes ai umas para pagares o alojamento e recuperação
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Palmas:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...

Defendo muito aquilo que o Carlos Basaloco disse. Pegando no exemplo dele e fazendo uma analogia para os peixes é a mesma coisa. O que fazer com um peixe cheio de ictio... provavelmente se andarem com ele para trás e para á frente em tratamentos ele vai morrer mais depressa da cura do que da doença. Se o sistema estiver bem e equilibrado, com uma adequada alimentação, o mais provável é ele ficar bom rápidamente e não acontecer mais nada. Acredito que se passe o mesmo com as acoporas como o Carlos falou. Se o sistema estiver bem e elas bem de saude, é muito mais dificil de se resentirem por causa da "bicheza".

O que o Carlos Mota afirmou agora por ultimo também faz muito sentido... ás vezes é mais facil culpar planárias e outros animais parecidos do que realmente cuidar e dedicar-se ao aquário que para mim, é isso que realmente importa e é isso que na maioria das vezes não acontece por desleixamento do aquariofilista.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas pessoal...
> 
> Defendo muito aquilo que o Carlos Basaloco disse. Pegando no exemplo dele e fazendo uma analogia para os peixes é a mesma coisa. O que fazer com um peixe cheio de ictio... provavelmente se andarem com ele para trás e para á frente em tratamentos ele vai morrer mais depressa da cura do que da doença. Se o sistema estiver bem e equilibrado, com uma adequada alimentação, o mais provável é ele ficar bom rápidaemnte e não acontecer mais nada. Acredito que se passe o mesmo com as acoporas como o Carlos falou. Se o sistema estiver bem e elas bem de saude, é muito mais dificil de se resentirem por causa da "bicheza".
> 
> O que o Carlos Mota afirmou agora por ultimo também faz muito sentido... ás vezes é mais facil culpar planárias e outros animais parecidos do que realmente cuidar e dedicar-se ao aquário que para mim, é isso que realmente importa e é isso que na maioria das vezes não acontece por desleixamento do aquariofilista.


 :Olá: 
Concordo inteiramente!!!

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> O que o Carlos Mota afirmou agora por ultimo também faz muito sentido... ás vezes é mais facil culpar planárias e outros animais parecidos do que realmente cuidar e dedicar-se ao aquário que para mim, é isso que realmente importa e é isso que na maioria das vezes não acontece por desleixamento do aquariofilista.


Sem dúvida...e até ia mais longe...mas deixa de ser politicamente correcto. :yb665: 


Abraço,

----------


## Machado de Sousa

já agora gostava de deixar a minha opinião sobre este tema da maior importância. São raríssimos os casos de aquários infestados com estas planárias que não vêm a maior parte das acroporas dizimadas, mesmo tratando-se de aquários em óptimas condições. É uma questão de tempo, tal como acontece com aquários com montiporas contaminados com nudibrânquios...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Machado :Olá: ,

Sem dúvida que sim, mas o que se pretende afirmar, é que não se pode deixar que a praga se torne nisso mesmo. Naturalmente, nem sempre é fácil, nomeadamente para os menos experientes. 
Mas qualquer ataque de parasita que passe a ser uma infestação, sem dúvida nenhuma concordo, que será muito difícil que não acabe num desastre completo do aquário.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Nelson Pena

Alguma novidade no tratamento das planarias minha gente?
É que com isto da troika não há tempo pa andar de pipeta na mão  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

Pra já, nada.

Na minha última investida tirei só de um coral mais de 60 planarias.

Contudo fiquei contente, porque o coral estava a crescer e aparentemente saudável. Isto dá-me alguma esperança, que seja possível manter um pequeno aquário (como o meu) de sps.

Agora uma coisa é certa, desengane-se quem pensar que isto é um mal menor!!!!

Abraço 
Miguel Reis

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

problema resolvido :Coradoeolhos: 

http://www.korallen-zucht.de/en/shop...worm-stop.html

quando estive na alemanha e falando deste problema com o Tomas ele disse que tinha um produto milagroso que estava em teste que resolvia as planarias

e usou a nossa frente nos aquarios de corais

agora é ver se realmente resulta ou é mais uma banha da cobra

----------


## Cesar Soares

> boas
> 
> problema resolvido
> 
> http://www.korallen-zucht.de/en/shop...worm-stop.html
> 
> quando estive na alemanha e falando deste problema com o Tomas ele disse que tinha um produto milagroso que estava em teste que resolvia as planarias
> 
> e usou a nossa frente nos aquarios de corais
> ...


Heeeee lá!!! Se funcionar será uma maravilha!!  :Smile:  

Mas sinceramente tenho algumas dúvidas... Se mata as planárias também deve matar algo mais benéfico...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Heeeee lá!!! Se funcionar será uma maravilha!!  
> 
> Mas sinceramente tenho algumas dúvidas... Se mata as planárias também deve matar algo mais benéfico...


Pelo que custa é mesmo bom que não seja banha da cobra, senão é uma cobra muito rara e cara... :yb665:

----------


## José B. Ferreira

E este produto já está disponível por cá?

Mc

JCF

----------

